# ***Indiana Hunting Thread for the 2015-2016 Season***



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Not much here just really excited for this year!!!!


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've got a couple really nice resident bucks but I'm anxious to see what other bucks might come cruising through in November. This is my first year on this property so it'll be a learning curve.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice bucks fonman25, looks like a couple of shooters for sure.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

ttt


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Going to my family's property this weekend to check cams and bushog and prep a spot for a decent sized turnip and brassica plot later in August. Been seeing a lot of good deer in my region of the Ohio Valley.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

hope to set my sights on one of these guys this season. I've been bow hunting for almost 14years and have yet to take a mature buck with a bow. Only does and a couple of buttons (in my youthful days prior to knowing better)


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Deer trails are being torn up this summer. Have been getting all kinds of does on camera. Hopefully they will pull in some big bucks too. 

This is the best buck I have gotten on camera this year.









Very similar to the 8 I shot last year, but pretty confident a big 10 and a 11 made it through last year.


----------



## IndianaArcherLC (Jan 31, 2007)

Slow so far on cameras. Waiting for a couple nice ones from last fall to show up on cameras before season starts. Motivation always increases with pictures of deer worth getting up at 4am.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Guys this an Indiana group if you have not seen the page you need many great IN hunters like MR James and others there and you might know others there . Come see everyone on that page its an IN thing .https://www.facebook.com/Indianadeerherdmanagement


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Can't wait for season to start. Have a few spots scouted out and ready to go


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Got a new place this year going out this week to scout it out and put up a camera.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

As soon as my new pins come in for my sight I'll get started on broad head tuning. can't wait to set a 3 blade vpa loose on a deer


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

hollywood88 said:


> As soon as my new pins come in for my sight I'll get started on broad head tuning. can't wait to set a 3 blade vpa loose on a deer


Nice, I can't wait to try out my new bow this season. Anybody else excited about taking a new rig to the woods this year?


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm stoked to try my Xcentric7 with some rage extremes out!


----------



## bigiron40 (Oct 13, 2014)

Checking two cameras this Saturday morning. This is new property for me. it is exactly .21 miles west of the Gary IN city limits, between Gary and Griffith(Calumet Township). Did a quick scout the other day when it was hot. Lots of trails and tracks and the land owner says he has 4-5 in his back yard every night. I have never hunted close to town like this before. Ought to be fun!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

He's got potential for next year


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

No kidding, he could easily be a Pope and Young deer next year


----------



## Alloutdoors95 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice pictures guys, keep them coming. Hopefully get some cameras out next week and check a couple new small places to hunt.


----------



## Alloutdoors95 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hoping to encounter a buck I passed up last year he would go mid 130's to low 140's has a crazy long split browl tine. Ill post a picture of him once I get it figured out!!! Hopefully going to make a trip up there next week put out a trophy rock and some corn and get some pictures of him this year. I saw him last year on the last day of the regular bow season so I know he is still alive!


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll put this guy at the top of my list for now. Can't tell if it's a deer from last year or not.


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm standing on a tree limb scouting for deer right now  this is gonna be a good year!


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

How is the deer population looking in NW part of state? Has it rebounded since the EHD outbreak a few years ago?


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Following


----------



## Alloutdoors95 (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's that picture of that buck I'm after this year from last year


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

I've got some fresh pics of two good resident bucks. The 8 is exploding and I think he'll hit 140.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Thats a chunky deer, has some age to him.... at least 4.5


----------



## LBL Forest (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice Bucks.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just put up a cam on Thursday, I may freshen it up and check it on Tuesday. Hopefully I can get some pics of nice bucks.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

back view of him


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

^Nice buck man. Is he one of your target deer?


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

Me and two buddies spent the weekend making a food plot. It was so thick you could not walk through it. Man what a difference! It's planted in forage oats. I put a plot watcher camera on it and it looks like I'm going to have a hard time keeping turkeys out of it.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wish this guy would show some more [emoji106]🏻


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

shinobi3 said:


> Wish this guy would show some more [emoji106]🏻


All of my cameras are mounted at knee height. It makes a huge difference in seeing more of their face and rack.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks as if more and more reports of EHD are starting to hit the Facebook IWDHM group page and it would seem that some have tested positive .Everyone waiting on the DNR come out with the anouncement .They have a map there with repoted cases .


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Looks as if more and more reports of EHD are starting to hit the Facebook IWDHM group page and it would seem that some have tested positive .Everyone waiting on the DNR come out with the anouncement .They have a map there with repoted cases .


Any reports in Central Indiana?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

If you want your Facebook timeline to be flooded with gloom and doom, sky is falling, herd is doomed then the IWDHM page is for you.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ya probably will try to stick him. Anxious to finally pull all of my cams


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

ttt


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

fonman25 said:


> Me and two buddies spent the weekend making a food plot. It was so thick you could not walk through it. Man what a difference! It's planted in forage oats. I put a plot watcher camera on it and it looks like I'm going to have a hard time keeping turkeys out of it.


That is great, heading out in about hour to put out some oats, supposed to rain this afternoon so it will get wet and start to grow....


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Couple of deer from the cams so far so good this summer with deer sightings


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

probably will get the pass for this year but I like the look


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> If you want your Facebook timeline to be flooded with gloom and doom, sky is falling, herd is doomed then the IWDHM page is for you.


Yeah I had to leave the page, not much positivity coming from it.


----------



## LBL Forest (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice Bucks.


----------



## bowhunter19 (May 9, 2014)

rutnut said:


> How is the deer population looking in NW part of state? Has it rebounded since the EHD outbreak a few years ago?


I live in north central deer numbers seem to be getting better, we didn't get hit all that hard though


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Was thinking about getting the qad swept version broadheads. Do you guys know if they are illegal? I know there considered barbed and those are illegal in some states. I couldn't find anything thanks in advance


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

shinobi3 said:


> Was thinking about getting the qad swept version broadheads. Do you guys know if they are illegal? I know there considered barbed and those are illegal in some states. I couldn't find anything thanks in advance


You should be good to go with the swept heads. Poisoned or exploding heads are the only documented "illegal" heads in the guide.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------



## Kneppl01 (Mar 30, 2010)

Will be checking some camera's and hanging a few stands this weekend. Hoping to get some good deer inventory from the last two months. I know by the end of next month the deer ought to start transitioning to acorns; it's been hard to find the bucks again in hardwoods.


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

Kneppl01 said:


> Will be checking some camera's and hanging a few stands this weekend. Hoping to get some good deer inventory from the last two months. I know by the end of next month the deer ought to start transitioning to acorns; it's been hard to find the bucks again in hardwoods.


We haven't had much rain this month, and as a result, our beans are already starting to turn yellow. Deer will be changing feeding patterns a little early I think.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## arrowslinger_92 (Jan 26, 2014)

Wered the deer go?? I have no mature bucks anymore and few scraggly does.....


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

arrowslinger_92 said:


> Wered the deer go?? I have no mature bucks anymore and few scraggly does.....


Maybe they're changing feeding patterns. They tend to start hitting acorns hard this time of year.


----------



## Kneppl01 (Mar 30, 2010)

fonman25 said:


> We haven't had much rain this month, and as a result, our beans are already starting to turn yellow. Deer will be changing feeding patterns a little early I think.


Well it's pretty much the same pattern as last year. A lot of bucks and some really nice shooters but everything is at night. Can there be such a thing as so much woods, cover, and food that the bucks know that they don't have to get out in daylight? It's hard to stay patient until Nov. 1st rut. Anyone else have a problem like this?


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

arrowslinger_92 said:


> Wered the deer go?? I have no mature bucks anymore and few scraggly does.....


If you use facebook checkout Indiana Whitetail Deer Herd Management? IWDHM. There are a lot of reports on there of EHD again this year. Maybe that is the explanation for your situation.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck to my fellow Hooisers... I'll check back in soon.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Is it Oct yet?!!?!?


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

dirtyq said:


> If you use facebook checkout Indiana Whitetail Deer Herd Management? IWDHM. There are a lot of reports on there of EHD again this year. Maybe that is the explanation for your situation.


I doubt it is to the extent that some would think. If there are a few dozen reports of dead deer how will that affect the population as a whole? Let's say 60% of ehd deaths go unreported. That's a few hundred deer out of thousands and thousands across the state. Coyotes and people killing way too many does are much a bigger threat to the deer population imo. I've only ever found two dead bucks in all my years of hunting and I hike a lot and in areas with a high buck concentration. Honestly, I think people use EHD as a scapegoat for declining deer numbers. They proceed to shoot eight does a year and never once does it cross their mind that they are the problem.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

The only EHD I heard of was on some high fence killing pens....been to wet this year for a wide spread outbreak, maybe a few isolated spots but nothing major....it does happen every year.... thats nature ... I agree, its the over use of bonus permits that are a greater threat...clownboys dont know how to hold off the trigger when the herd population is down as it is....


----------



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

If any of you put in for any of the military/refuge hunts the results are posted today. The park reduction hunts aren't posted yet tho.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Anyone getting any good bucks on cam??
I have mostly does which is fine
Because last year I had some awesome bucks but never saw one so hopefully it will be the other way around


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

BMB said:


> Anyone getting any good bucks on cam??
> I have mostly does which is fine
> Because last year I had some awesome bucks but never saw one so hopefully it will be the other way around


I've got a buck on cam but he's no monster. It's better than seeing a bunch of does though. This was my pull after the first week. I haven't checked it since and it's been out for a week and a half longer. Hopefully some more bucks make an appearance.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Any opinions on age? He looks like a 1.5 yr old to me, but he could be a 2.5. The genes are really good in this area and I wouldn't be surprised if he was a 1.5 yr old.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

ttt


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

I got drawn for bow hunt at Big Oaks October 3rd & 4th
Big Oaks gun hunt November 1st
TC Steele gun hunt November 14th & 15th. I'm excited about the hunts I got drawn for, should be some good hunts.


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Bowhunter328 said:


> Any opinions on age? He looks like a 1.5 yr old to me, but he could be a 2.5. The genes are really good in this area and I wouldn't be surprised if he was a 1.5 yr old.


He is either a really good 1.5 yr old or an average 2.5 yet old. Definitely needs another year or two to develop IMO.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

TDMBear said:


> He is either a really good 1.5 yr old or an average 2.5 yet old. Definitely needs another year or two to develop IMO.


I agree, he is definitely not a shooter. In a year or two, I could see him being a 130"-140" deer. That's what I'm hoping.


----------



## Tysman85 (Aug 1, 2010)

One I am after this year! What do you think this buck would score?


----------



## Tysman85 (Aug 1, 2010)

Another view of him.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

167 but who cares let the air out of him


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

175 would be my guess, he looks easily 170s. That's a really nice, mature deer. I don't know about you, but I would be tickled to death to take a deer like that.


----------



## Tysman85 (Aug 1, 2010)

I know he probably looks bigger than he actually is with his velvet on but I figured gross around 180. He is a main frame 12pt with a sticker on both sides. But the problem is I have another 10 pt that would go in the 150s. Gonna be hard to pass him up if he steps out.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Tysman85 said:


> I know he probably looks bigger than he actually is with his velvet on but I figured gross around 180. He is a main frame 12pt with a sticker on both sides. But the problem is I have another 10 pt that would go in the 150s. Gonna be hard to pass him up if he steps out.


Yeah, that would definitely be a tough call. Having multiple big bucks around should make for an interesting season though


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Tysman85 said:


> I know he probably looks bigger than he actually is with his velvet on but I figured gross around 180. He is a main frame 12pt with a sticker on both sides. But the problem is I have another 10 pt that would go in the 150s. Gonna be hard to pass him up if he steps out.


That is a stud for sure, what are your gps coordinates again ha ha, but seriously good luck with him or the 10 pt.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Deltagunner00 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tysman - that deer you have on camera is over 175". I would put money on it. Hopefully you get the chance to put the tape on him. 

This one is at the top of my hit list so far.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

Goodness!!! Id say 170s-180s potentially. Thats a monster for sure.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anyone know in the state of Indiana can the use of mechanical deer tail wagers allowed on a decoy?


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

Anyone have deer status updates for the Parke/Clay area? I have the opportunity to archery hunt some family land that looks amazing in the aerial photos, but I would have to sacrifice my annual hunt in Pennsylvania. Some of the group Facebook pages have me shook with all of the suspected EHD photos... Especially because the property has a nice creek flowing right through the middle.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

tered said:


> Does anyone know in the state of Indiana can the use of mechanical deer tail wagers allowed on a decoy?


Good question, u could argue the use because it's not stated. Regulations clearly state that electronic "calls and infrared tracking devices" are illegal. But no mention of an electronic powered decoy for deer. However, it's illegal to use Electrically operated turkey decoys. Kinda contradicting. Idk.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Velvet is off in my area. I'm even more excited now for season.


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

irishiup said:


> Anyone have deer status updates for the Parke/Clay area? I have the opportunity to archery hunt some family land that looks amazing in the aerial photos, but I would have to sacrifice my annual hunt in Pennsylvania. Some of the group Facebook pages have me shook with all of the suspected EHD photos... Especially because the property has a nice creek flowing right through the middle.
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


The fact that there's a creek running through the property has no bearing whatsoever on whether the deer will be affected by ehd. Parke and Clay counties both have tons of deer, and you shouldn't let a few pics of dead deer sway your decision to hunt. The responsible thing to do is look around at the sign and determine the local herd health for yourself. Also keep in mind that Pennsylvania is possibly the most deer pressured state in the nation.


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Velvet is off in my area. I'm even more excited now for season.
> View attachment 2913650
> View attachment 2913658


Wow, that's one old dude in the bottom pic! Good luck!


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

fonman25 said:


> Wow, that's one old dude in the bottom pic! Good luck!


Agreed! Big body and bulky head.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Would you guys shoot this one? Just curious...


----------



## irishiup (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, Fon. I'm just trying to do all the due diligence possible, because the family doesn't hunt and I won't have time to scout before I go (I live in Florida). I'm reliant on aerial photos, topo maps, local biologist info, message boards, etc.

Also, I'm admittedly a bit uninformed, but isn't EHD spread primarily through/around water sources?


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

irishiup said:


> Thanks, Fon. I'm just trying to do all the due diligence possible, because the family doesn't hunt and I won't have time to scout before I go (I live in Florida). I'm reliant on aerial photos, topo maps, local biologist info, message boards, etc.
> 
> Also, I'm admittedly a bit uninformed, but isn't EHD spread primarily through/around water sources?


Ehd is ONLY spread by the bite of an infected midge fly. The deer frequently die in or near water as a result of trying to cool themselves due to fever. Parke county is Indiana's flagship whitetail deer county, so if I had an opportunity, I would do it in a second. The deer that have died represent the tiniest fraction of those taken by hunters last year (130,000+). I don't disagree that Indiana should lower its antlerless quota.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Guy I have been following all summer. He lost more mass than expected when he shed his velvet. Might get a pass I don't know


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

ABEAR491 said:


> View attachment 2915954
> 
> Guy I have been following all summer. He lost more mass than expected when he shed his velvet. Might get a pass I don't know


He looks young, and has huge potential. As his bones grow, he'll be able to put on more mass since they borrow from their bones to grow the rack so quickly. Heavier skeleton means heavier rack. I'd consider throwing a couple mineral blocks out for them as soon as this years season closes. I'd still have a hard time letting him walk though!


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

So the answer i got from the DNR FB page on the use of Mechanical deer decoy was it is not allowed. But my question was the use of a waging tail. Not the use of a moving deer. Still looking for a true answer.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

tered said:


> So the answer i got from the DNR FB page on the use of Mechanical deer decoy was it is not allowed. But my question was the use of a waging tail. Not the use of a moving deer. Still looking for a true answer.


Wouldn't a wagging tail be considered a moving decoy? After all, part of the decoy is moving.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thankyou! He is my target deer, won't score well because his right side is all jacked up from a post season injury. He was a main frame 8 last year that would have scored around 115ish. I'd be tickled to put him on the wall!


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Tysman85 said:


> One I am after this year! What do you think this buck would score?
> View attachment 2861690
> View attachment 2861690


Wow! I say 180's for sure (gross). I've killed a 175" and a 170" (gross) and your buck is definitely bigger than both of them. Good luck!!


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

got a true answer.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

fonman25 said:


> He looks young, and has huge potential. As his bones grow, he'll be able to put on more mass since they borrow from their bones to grow the rack so quickly. Heavier skeleton means heavier rack. I'd consider throwing a couple mineral blocks out for them as soon as this years season closes. I'd still have a hard time letting him walk though!


Ya probably will give him the pass this year. I think he has potential as well. I'm excited he's the smallest of the 3 that I have been watching


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Season is just about a week away. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas Day. It makes me giddy just thinking about it.


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

irishiup said:


> Thanks, Fon. I'm just trying to do all the due diligence possible, because the family doesn't hunt and I won't have time to scout before I go (I live in Florida). I'm reliant on aerial photos, topo maps, local biologist info, message boards, etc.
> 
> Also, I'm admittedly a bit uninformed, but isn't EHD spread primarily through/around water sources?


I hunt Parke county and have seen no signs of EHD, and as mentioned in a previous post there are a lot of deer and good deer throughout the county. I've never hunted PA but from what I've heard of it I'd definitely head up this way.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Good luck to all the kids this weekend. Dads post up if they get lucky...


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Not a lot of deer movement at all this weekend


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Anybody here of Natures Ridge Whitetails ? Over in French Lick.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Man the air is thick today. Good luck to all the youth


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Well we are going back out tonight but man its hot in the blind. But would like to see my daughter get her first deer.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

tered said:


> Well we are going back out tonight but man its hot in the blind. But would like to see my daughter get her first deer.


Good luck!


----------



## LBL Forest (Apr 15, 2015)

Very nice Buck.



Tysman85 said:


> One I am after this year! What do you think this buck would score?
> View attachment 2861690
> View attachment 2861690


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i just read thru the indiana dnr booklet on-line looking for any changes. i couldn't find what i was looking for....do we still have the one buck limit for 2015? i sure hope that rule is gone so we can get a buck with the bow and one with the muzzleloader, like the good ol days.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Still a one and done buck state.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> i just read thru the indiana dnr booklet on-line looking for any changes. i couldn't find what i was looking for....do we still have the one buck limit for 2015? i sure hope that rule is gone so we can get a buck with the bow and one with the muzzleloader, like the good ol days.


Still one buck for the year and I pray it never goes back.


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

cschwanz said:


> Still one buck for the year and I pray it never goes back.


I agree. The quality of our deer will remain high with a one buck policy. Last year I got a buck with my bow and then took a doe with my muzzle loader. It was perfect.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

cschwanz said:


> Still one buck for the year and I pray it never goes back.


 why is that? there used to be WAY more deer including big bucks, now they just want you to slaughter the entire deer heard in Indiana by killing off ALL the breeder does (8 bonus in my county alone) and young deer that haven't had a chance to breed yet (to make the insurance companies happy, no deer left = no payouts from them) and myself..... i like to kill BIG deer (over 200lbs). i remember hunting back then and hunting now and there is no comparison.... but you have people that think the DNR is working for the hunters best interest and its just not so anymore.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

I love the 1 buck rule.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

ABEAR491 said:


> I love the 1 buck rule.


how long have you been hunting? can you remember back in the 80's when there were deer everywhere? i remember when counting over 100 deer per morning in stand was normal on public land. i used to see and kill bigger deer then than now. that was when we were allowed to kill 1 buck with gun and 1 buck with bow, i have a hard time with shooting breeder does and immature deer like they are pushing us so hard to do now, its just the wrong thing to do, it only takes as short time of doing this to REALLY wipe out the population, but the insurance companies are awful happy about it, guess its just like everything else and all boils down to $. shooting bucks does not wipe out the population, new bucks WILL move in and breed with your does. the best way to wipe out a species it to kill off the females and young.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

ABEAR491 said:


> I love the 1 buck rule.


The One buck rule never ever saved a bucks life in this state!!! All it actually did was eliminate the deer herd by forcing more pressure on the Doe herd .The first 10 years of the One buck rule saw increases for 8 of them even the first year of the one buck rule saw an almost 5000 Buck jump on harvest .Educate your selves as to why it was put in place .... Do not be duped on the average only between 4000 and 5000 hunters double dipped on bucks yearly ... 

All the OBR did was help the deer herd to its lowest level in 25 -30 years .It was rolled out at the same time as the bonus tag count was raised ..FYI every buck in this state was born to a doe ..How in the heck can you have lots of big healthy bucks year after year when in fact we are killing them before they are ever conceived by shooting up every doe that the sate wants us to kill? Think guys .The Book entries and buck harvest has plummeted over the last 4 years .The reason is less deer in our herd .. 

Make a Difference do not be a insurance company DNR sheep ..Think before you pull the trigger ..FYI IN was and is currently being spanked again by EHD this late summer/ fall. 

https://www.facebook.com/Indianadeerherdmanagement?fref=photo


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Still a one and done buck state.


Aint that great !! Love the OBR !! The OBR is one thing the DNR has done correctly..... the age structure is much better than what it used to be, and more guys are passin' on the dinks......which that never effected me 'cause I wont kill a baby deer... now if they can just back off the bonus tags some more and dump that late season anterless....also, clownboys need to start laying off the antlerless themselves, just because a county has a 4 or 8 bonus, dosnt mean the clownboy and billybob and their inbred cousins need to try and fill all those tags...


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't disagree that there are far too many does tags allowed. The deer numbers appear to be way down.


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> why is that? there used to be WAY more deer including big bucks, now they just want you to slaughter the entire deer heard in Indiana by killing off ALL the breeder does (8 bonus in my county alone) and young deer that haven't had a chance to breed yet (to make the insurance companies happy, no deer left = no payouts from them) and myself..... i like to kill BIG deer (over 200lbs). i remember hunting back then and hunting now and there is no comparison.... but you have people that think the DNR is working for the hunters best interest and its just not so anymore.





Shouldernuke! said:


> The One buck rule never ever saved a bucks life in this state!!! All it actually did was eliminate the deer herd by forcing more pressure on the Doe herd .The first 10 years of the One buck rule saw increases for 8 of them even the first year of the one buck rule saw an almost 5000 Buck jump on harvest .Educate your selves as to why it was put in place .... Do not be duped on the average only between 4000 and 5000 hunters double dipped on bucks yearly ... https://www.facebook.com/Indianadeerherdmanagement?fref=photo


If we are talking stats how many people use 8 bonus tags a year? 7? 6? 5? etc...? Very few. 

I agree with the fact that 8 is too many, what's the limit though? I'd say no more than 4, but you'd still hear griping from people that want to gripe. 

I think the above mentioned website had good intentions but turned into way too much complaining and whining for me so I unfollowed it. If you have that much to complain about get off the computer and do something, don't sit on here and cry about it.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

TDMBear said:


> If we are talking stats how many people use 8 bonus tags a year? 7? 6? 5? etc...? Very few.
> 
> I agree with the fact that 8 is too many, what's the limit though? I'd say no more than 4, but you'd still hear griping from people that want to gripe.
> 
> I think the above mentioned website had good intentions but turned into way too much complaining and whining for me so I unfollowed it. If you have that much to complain about get off the computer and do something, don't sit on here and cry about it.


FYI The math or harvest numbers does not lie when 6 % of the deer hunters who take deer in our state are killing almost 1/3 the deer yearly there is a problem with regs and limits .It will all soon be changing ..Also expect changes in the OBR in a few years as well. Just a heads up its coming sooner than many think. There are some state legislators now listening and on our side of this as well.

FYI again Good luck everyone this year stay safe.


----------



## TDMBear (Feb 11, 2012)

Heard a lot of this before and it didn't happen..


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Anybody have any luck this morning


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

just not old enough for the first day first morning. But fun.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Slow morning, but I'm back on stand this evening. It's pretty windy I'm hope BG it dies down a little before dark.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Be nice to see something bigger the the dog. Lots of small deer.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Going to be windy thru the weekend....temps to 45 Fri. night into Sat am, a high of 57... winds from the NE 12-20 mph........


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

KMA said:


> Going to be windy thru the weekend....temps to 45 Fri. night into Sat am, a high of 57... winds from the NE 12-20 mph........


Works for me. On vacation and in the stand. Good luck


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> how long have you been hunting? can you remember back in the 80's when there were deer everywhere? i remember when counting over 100 deer per morning in stand was normal on public land. i used to see and kill bigger deer then than now. that was when we were allowed to kill 1 buck with gun and 1 buck with bow, i have a hard time with shooting breeder does and immature deer like they are pushing us so hard to do now, its just the wrong thing to do, it only takes as short time of doing this to REALLY wipe out the population, but the insurance companies are awful happy about it, guess its just like everything else and all boils down to $. shooting bucks does not wipe out the population, new bucks WILL move in and breed with your does. the best way to wipe out a species it to kill off the females and young.


I have been hunting for for about 15 yrs. The one buck rule makes you pass a dink and let them grow. For me personally I have seen more deer the last few years, but I don't kill a ton of deer each year and have private land. I'm sure in the 80s deer were more prevalent but the number of hunters were lower. I have hunted public and have seen literal lines to get to a spot. When you have that many hunters deer are going to get shot.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

shinobi3 said:


> Anybody have any luck this morning


nothing but a coyote, was pretty windy here this morning.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

ABEAR491 said:


> I have been hunting for for about 15 yrs. The one buck rule makes you pass a dink and let them grow. For me personally I have seen more deer the last few years, but I don't kill a ton of deer each year and have private land. I'm sure in the 80s deer were more prevalent but the number of hunters were lower. I have hunted public and have seen literal lines to get to a spot. When you have that many hunters deer are going to get shot.


Yep, love the OBR... let the rookies kill the dinks and then get then hell out of the woods....Ive seen bigger and more mature bucks since it went into effect, DNR stats play that out....for those that follow the rules, it will make ya stop and think whether or not do I want to shoot this little guy and then be done........


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

KMA said:


> Yep, love the OBR... let the rookies kill the dinks and then get then hell out of the woods....Ive seen bigger and more mature bucks since it went into effect, DNR stats play that out....for those that follow the rules, it will make ya stop and think whether or not do I want to shoot this little guy and then be done........


 knowledgeable hunters didnt kill the small bucks before the OBR either, now the rookies are in the woods all year because they can do DNR's dirty work of killing off our deer population. so its a loose loose situation now, i in fact used to see more deer and bigger bucks before the lame OBR came into effect, now i just dont see many deer at all...bucks or does.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some pics from my morning hunt...


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

arlowe13 said:


> Some pics from my morning hunt...


Looks like a great spot, I can only imagine how good it probably is during the rut.


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

Shouldernuke! said:


> FYI The math or harvest numbers does not lie when 6 % of the deer hunters who take deer in our state are killing almost 1/3 the deer yearly there is a problem with regs and limits .It will all soon be changing ..Also expect changes in the OBR in a few years as well. Just a heads up its coming sooner than many think. There are some state legislators now listening and on our side of this as well.
> 
> FYI again Good luck everyone this year stay safe.



I personally thought the OBR helped, I srarted seeing more bucks and better quality deer up until about 2010. This heard decimation is going to take years to overcome. Not only the number of deer, but the buck quality is down substantually in my area. No deer regardless of sex is going to grow and mature if it is never born. Sadly, there's some real selfish dumb arse mofos who ruin it for everyone and just want to kill things. I never drank the coolaide the dnr and so called "biologists" that the dnr found to push their agenda. It never added up to me, kill lots of does to help the heard... There is always special interest groups who lobby with state officials, happens every election. The sad thing here, is that the IN dnr was pressured and possibly "bought" by the insurance co. and farmers. Ill be honest, there's some real dumb hunters out there. Tell them they can use more weapons and kill as many deer as they can and they will do just that. They don't look into the future, too many people look for quantity over quality and instant gratification. The dnr took advantage of these people. The crop depredation tags need to stop (major issue that hunters need to mention).The state is issueing more depr tags than the estimated deer population in some areas. Deer are a minor contributor to most crop damage, racoons, birds, rabbits, squirrels, ground hogs, and insects do far more damage. Finally people are waking up, just too little too late. If ANYONE should be the voice in managing the deer heard, it should be the sportsman who FUND the state and partake in the sport. Yet, our voices aren't heard. Does this not seem odd??? The dnr has told us to get used to the deer numbers, this is where they want it and don't plan on it going back up.


Shoot more does, balance the heard: Total BS, what's the benefit of an even buck to doe ratio...? Less does means less reproduction.

Fewer deer = better health, less disease: There's less deer now yet there's been more break outs of ehd and other diseases over the last few years.

Record harvests, #s not down: Seasons have been drastically increased, crossbows and rifles added.This statistic is manipulated to show what the dnr wants. Call them out on it.

Money talks: Insurance Co and farmers have lobbied for their own special interest. Policies go to the highest bidder. Hunters generate more state income than the other groups calling the shots. Time to remind the State DNR of this.


We need to stick together as hunters, everyone do their own part. If we stick together as a group and have a single voice, things will change. I hunt 50acres in Steuben Co, we're not taking any does this year. If we all made a sacrifice, this could turn around. I used to have the best deer hunting county in the state, the dnr took that away from me. Just remember, we control the numbers as hunters. Dont be stupid. Sorry if this was long winded...



Best of luck this season hoosiers!!! Be safe out there. I'm waiting for this wind to die down, been getting pounded up north here the last few days.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

dewijw01 said:


> i personally thought the obr helped, i srarted seeing more bucks and better quality deer up until about 2010. This heard decimation is going to take years to overcome. Not only the number of deer, but the buck quality is down substantually in my area. No deer regardless of sex is going to grow and mature if it is never born. Sadly, there's some real selfish dumb arse mofos who ruin it for everyone and just want to kill things. I never drank the coolaide the dnr and so called "biologists" that the dnr found to push their agenda. It never added up to me, kill lots of does to help the heard... There is always special interest groups who lobby with state officials, happens every election. The sad thing here, is that the in dnr was pressured and possibly "bought" by the insurance co. And farmers. Ill be honest, there's some real dumb hunters out there. Tell them they can use more weapons and kill as many deer as they can and they will do just that. They don't look into the future, too many people look for quantity over quality and instant gratification. The dnr took advantage of these people. The crop depredation tags need to stop (major issue that hunters need to mention).the state is issueing more depr tags than the estimated deer population in some areas. Deer are a minor contributor to most crop damage, racoons, birds, rabbits, squirrels, ground hogs, and insects do far more damage. Finally people are waking up, just too little too late. If anyone should be the voice in managing the deer heard, it should be the sportsman who fund the state and partake in the sport. Yet, our voices aren't heard. Does this not seem odd??? The dnr has told us to get used to the deer numbers, this is where they want it and don't plan on it going back up.
> 
> 
> Shoot more does, balance the heard: Total bs, what's the benefit of an even buck to doe ratio...? Less does means less reproduction.
> ...


+1, very truthful post, good job.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

dewijw01 said:


> I personally thought the OBR helped, I srarted seeing more bucks and better quality deer up until about 2010. This heard decimation is going to take years to overcome. Not only the number of deer, but the buck quality is down substantually in my area. No deer regardless of sex is going to grow and mature if it is never born. Sadly, there's some real selfish dumb arse mofos who ruin it for everyone and just want to kill things. I never drank the coolaide the dnr and so called "biologists" that the dnr found to push their agenda. It never added up to me, kill lots of does to help the heard... There is always special interest groups who lobby with state officials, happens every election. The sad thing here, is that the IN dnr was pressured and possibly "bought" by the insurance co. and farmers. Ill be honest, there's some real dumb hunters out there. Tell them they can use more weapons and kill as many deer as they can and they will do just that. They don't look into the future, too many people look for quantity over quality and instant gratification. The dnr took advantage of these people. The crop depredation tags need to stop (major issue that hunters need to mention).The state is issueing more depr tags than the estimated deer population in some areas. Deer are a minor contributor to most crop damage, racoons, birds, rabbits, squirrels, ground hogs, and insects do far more damage. Finally people are waking up, just too little too late. If ANYONE should be the voice in managing the deer heard, it should be the sportsman who FUND the state and partake in the sport. Yet, our voices aren't heard. Does this not seem odd??? The dnr has told us to get used to the deer numbers, this is where they want it and don't plan on it going back up.
> 
> 
> Shoot more does, balance the heard: Total BS, what's the benefit of an even buck to doe ratio...? Less does means less reproduction.
> ...


Very nice post and there is definitely a lot of truth to it. I would roughly estimate that the population in my area is roughly half of what it was 3 or 4 years ago. Our area used to be loaded until everybody and their brother started shooting 6+ deer a year with those "urban" zones. I used to see deer every sit no matter what. Now I'm lucky to see one every other hunt or less. It's ridiculous and the dnr needs to get their stuff together for sure.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

Herd is multiplying quickly on a property I hunt after ehd took out most of the herd 2 years ago. Enough so that we felt comfortable taking 2 does on opening morning. Me and my buddy have a double set and it's our way to catch up and hunt at the same time. Shot mine at 815 and his was 30 minutes later. Good start in Indiana.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats IndianaArcher7! Looks a great start to the season


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats nice size does for sure......


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some turkey action this morning, a few does, too...


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone have any luck tonight?


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

View attachment 2984098


One benefit of our wet summer, turnips did well... most beans are off in my area, feed corn is still up all around me. Food plot is getting some action, still waiting on a frost to sweeten things up. Deer are still browsing tops.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

No the wind is not helping and then it rained. Sat in a blind tonight. Will be back in the tree tomorrow


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

My first attachment messed up...


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

That's a good one. How big is your plot?


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

Total, about an acre of turnips. Its mix of purple top and forage variety


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)

Has been super windy and next week almost 80 again, wish I could fast forward three weeks


----------



## davecz (Aug 3, 2009)

dewijw01 said:


> My first attachment messed up...
> 
> View attachment 2984978


When did you plant?

My turnips look great above ground but no big bulbs yet


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Season has been slow so far. Seen yearlings but nothing worth shooting. Hunting public land I'm seeing more and more out of towners coming down from the Indy area. Friday went out to find a better tree to hunt with this wind. Went to a spot we have hunted since the early to mid 90's. Had a guy from out of town literally parked blocking the deer trail.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

Good morning from Clay County!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

is that your lucky rabbits foot above the camera? ahah


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

davecz said:


> When did you plant?
> 
> My turnips look great above ground but no big bulbs yet


Planted July 26th. Had lots of rain in my area this summer, put some basic 13-13-13 fertilizer on them and they seemed to take off quick. Deer are mowing the tops right now. Still need a frost to sweeten things up.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

So this morning hunting in great weather. But setting in my stand had a **** in the tree above me. Thankfully he went up the tree. Had a fawn in front of me for three hours. Some deer to the south in the field. Just nothing big walking in my direct area. Good luck to all tonight to all that live in the trees tonight.


----------



## fonman25 (Sep 18, 2012)

I got a little public land doe tonight.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I shot a doe also to night.








Great weekend. Saw a lot of deer. But also say several small fawns?


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

hollywood88 said:


> Season has been slow so far. Seen yearlings but nothing worth shooting. Hunting public land I'm seeing more and more out of towners coming down from the Indy area. Friday went out to find a better tree to hunt with this wind. Went to a spot we have hunted since the early to mid 90's. Had a guy from out of town literally parked blocking the deer trail.


Are you northern or southern indiana


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

tered said:


> I shot a doe also to night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well thats good to hear, im going in the morning, it will be my first chance to check my camera also, i put it out on oct 1st.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

With it going to be 70 tomorrow i am putting ice in her all day I have to work.


----------



## IndyMcDan (Jan 22, 2008)

Hunted the family farm in SW Owen Co. this weekend. Saw 2 of the neighbor's dogs (keep them at home, people) and one coyote (no shot). I saw only one deer, and it was a dead buck in our pond (with 8 or so bull frogs perched on him). I didn't have waders or a boat to get him out for a closer look, but his side above water has no holes. Appears to be an EHD victim to me. First I've seen. Anybody else in the area finding others?


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Abear491 I'm southern kind of, Greene county. Shot a doe this morning. The break from the wind had em moving good


----------



## JLozo21 (Oct 3, 2014)

Went out this weekend for an evening sit and saw 11 deer. 3 does that were shooters and 3 bucks, all 6 points or more. Just never got a good shot on them. Hopefully this keeps up and I can tag one!


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

hollywood88 said:


> Abear491 I'm southern kind of, Greene county. Shot a doe this morning. The break from the wind had em moving good


Congrats on the doe. I hope to stick one tonight after work. I am in Jefferson county


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

my cam has been out since opening morning, oct 1st, i went out this morning oct 5th and checked it, only one group of 3 does went by in all those days and that was on then evening of the 1st :sad:


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats on the fine doe kills guys


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Some video from this weekend...


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

arlowe13 said:


> Some video from this weekend...


Very nice! What kind of video camera did you use?


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

HNTRDAN said:


> Very nice! What kind of video camera did you use?


Canon DSLR w/ 70-300mm IS lens.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll get out Saturday morning for the first time.


----------



## Kbowman (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my buddy his first buck/bow kill on the 2nd day. We saw a total of 31 deer that night before that front was moving in


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

31 deer. What a hunt! Congrats to your bud and kudos to getting him on him.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

First of the year always glad to get the monkey off early


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

ABEAR491 said:


> View attachment 3015170
> 
> First of the year always glad to get the monkey off early


Congrats, always nice to put some meat in the freezer


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes I shot a doe for the first time in October, heck first weekend. Have seen deer every sit in the stands but tonight I got to see a great buck. A van stopped in the road and honked the horn so he ran to the North woods. I will be in the North stand tomorrow night. I hope I have him on the trail cam. What a great night.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

tered said:


> Yes I shot a doe for the first time in October, heck first weekend. Have seen deer every sit in the stands but tonight I got to see a great buck. A van stopped in the road and honked the horn so he ran to the North woods. I will be in the North stand tomorrow night. I hope I have him on the trail cam. What a great night.


Good luck with him and don't forget to post pics


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I have this one







I am sure it the one in the front.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

That's a good one for sure, I hope you smoke him


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Also the deer in the front I thinks this is him last year.


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

What are the Northern hoosiers seeing as far as scrapes right


----------



## BigBuckDown! (Jun 22, 2012)

On the board for southern indiana!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

here is a vid i got last night, hes not the one i want though, i passed on him last year at 18 yards and may do so again this year....not sure, the one i REALLY want i saw on the last day of season last year, but not so far this year. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrs3kFbwx-Y


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats guys.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

dewijw01 said:


> What are the Northern hoosiers seeing as far as scrapes right


 i saw scrapes and a few rubs on opening morning. i have been seeing more rubs pop up, but only the same few scrapes are active on my land so far.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Not one photo of the big buck from last night. Bummer.


----------



## dbuzz40 (Oct 31, 2009)

Shot her last night in northern Indiana. Going to take a week off and try and kill a buck.

Good luck guys.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice doe. Congrats.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Fawns they ran into the field I grunted the stopped dead.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Is it to early to rattle?


----------



## jbrout (Jan 1, 2015)

tered said:


> Is it to early to rattle?


Not at all Imo I keep it light like a playing spar. Curiosity brings them in..


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I have a very large buck I have been 6 years watching him grow. Smart old fart. Only three photos this year. Saw him last night in the field north of me. I have a decoy but want to save that for in two weeks.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

tered said:


> Is it to early to rattle?


Give it a shot. I watched 2 young bucks spar for about 15mins last Sunday. Then I heard a good fight on Friday evening.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I will let you all know this week. Be in the stand tomorrow i stayed home today finished a string for a friend and set his bow up.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Made it out for the first time this season today. Hung a set and hunted it with my daughter. Shot a doe at 5:45. First time I've taken a deer with one of the kiddos along, awesome feeling!


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Great job. Nothing is better then getting kids to hunt.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Well done Ptac.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

PTac are those the slide on Nap speed fletch vanes on your arrows?


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

This guy showed up the other night. Probably the biggest I have so far at this stand. 

https://vimeo.com/142133752

https://vimeo.com/142133935


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

customarrows said:


> PTac are those the slide on Nap speed fletch vanes on your arrows?


Nope, Nocturnal Helios. I'm loving them personally. Great arrow flight, especially in cross winds.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice one bsimms. Hope you get a crack at him.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Darn coyote pushing deer tonight. I shot but missed the little bugger.


----------



## Alloutdoors95 (Sep 7, 2011)

fresh scrapes in the woods showing up


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

shoot, i was planning on going out this morning, but i accidentally set my stupid alarm for 4:50pm


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

This buck was taken in west central Indiana last Saturday 10/10. Nice buck. Massive body.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Will be heading to Indiana at the end of the month


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Fine buck HNTRDAN!!!


----------



## Alloutdoors95 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice buck congrats...did you get a green score?


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

cold front coming this weekend!


----------



## whodeynation (Feb 5, 2014)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> shoot, i was planning on going out this morning, but i accidentally set my stupid alarm for 4:50pm


Did the same thing last Saturday. 7 year old wakes me with the question "dad is it about time it's getting pretty daylight out?" Just ended up taking him to a not so prime location and let him rattle until his arms was sore. Still ended up having a great time!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice buck hntrdan! Looks like a bruiser. What was his dressed weight?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll be out Fri/Sat with the cold front.....N/NW winds, two stands in mind...different one each day.....this is the kick off for me leading up to vac. in Nov.... the hunt is on ..


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

didnt see anything but 3 coyotes this morning, closest one was 108 yards away. this made 4 trips for me so far and i haven't seen a deer yet, but have seen coyotes every single time. i am really concerned about my property this year, other years (for about the last 30) i have seen at least a few deer pretty much every time i went.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

A buddy of mine had a small 8 pt chasing and harassing some does behind his house in his pasture. Also a little fork joined in on the fun. The fun is just starting to begin!!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

didnt see any deer again this morning, i saw some turkeys but they saw me too...i took a shot anyway and shaved the chest feathers off one with my slick trick but no blood...lucky bird!


----------



## whodeynation (Feb 5, 2014)

Nothing but dense fog here in east central Indiana


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*This cold weather coming in should get them up & moving. I think this weekend should be awesome.*


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Heading back out Saturday morning. Supposed to be down to 30 degrees. Should be a good morning!


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Well i hunting tonight had a great night. I let an 8 pointer go it was after shooting light and I just could not see other than a big body. Plus it was after 7:40. I sure hope in passing him at 15 yards. He walks by in the morning he does not get a pass. Great 8 pointer.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Gonna get cold/cool the next few days..... see if they move more.... after all, this is suppose to be the Oct. lull right now ...


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

They sure were moving tonight. Windy but still moving a lot. I hope to have good luck tomorrow. Deer had no idea I was in the stand. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

its suppose to be windy tomorrow but i think im going to go anyway, i dont hunt on weekends so it will be my last chance before monday, if nothing else hopefully those turkeys will come by again :hungry:


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

wow! actually finally saw signs of life today! saw a really big fat doe with a small one, but they were 460 yards away. 6th time out and the first deer i have saw.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Well i am in the dinning tonight. Sea sickness with this wind. Holy cow!!! But have deer in the field so Sure hope its as good as last night. Good luck to all.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

tered said:


> Well i am in the dinning tonight. Sea sickness with this wind. Holy cow!!! But have deer in the field so Sure hope its as good as last night. Good luck to all.


Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice cool morning hunt today. Bumped several out of the field going in. Had three come in early morning, never closer than 150 yards. Beautiful morning for a hunt!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

they already took your corn out huh? im on a large bean field, they picked the beans on oct 3rd. lots of standing corn still in my area.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> they already took your corn out huh? im on a large bean field, they picked the beans on oct 3rd. lots of standing corn still in my area.


Ya it came out a lot earlier than previous years.


----------



## whodeynation (Feb 5, 2014)

Started opening up our corn fields yesterday


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

In all the years I have bow hunted this is a first. I would have never thought that I would make my own strings for my bow and then have a doe kill and now I am tagged out with a Buck in October. Not the largest on the farm but was the third buck in line. They fought in the field never seen that and that was awesome. Good luck everyone. Now need to get my wife a buck.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

tered said:


> View attachment 3068050
> In all the years I have bow hunted this is a first. I would have never thought that I would make my own strings for my bow and then have a doe kill and now I am tagged out with a Buck in October. Not the largest on the farm but was the third buck in line. They fought in the field never seen that and that was awesome. Good luck everyone. Now need to get my wife a buck.


Congrats tered!


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Okay I have my deer in the garage hanging. Its 43 deg today and going to be 65 tomorrow. I will ground all of the meat. Should It be okay to let hang for two days. 75 on Tuesdays?


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

if it were me i would grind it up today. 65 is to warm for a deer to hang in IMHO.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> if it were me i would grind it up today. 65 is to warm for a deer to hang in IMHO.


This^^^^^^


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice buck.... Congrats. Let's hear the story. Shot distance, how far he went, etc.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Watched three bucks come out of the woods at about 640pm last night. The first one was a 7 point tall. The next two were two 8 points. One was about 4 the other 3 years old. The two eights spared for 20 minutes and by then in front of my stand. I watched the older deer go by at 50 yards and the 7 point was 50 yards but the younger 8 was at 40. 40 was my number this year last year was 30 been working all summer for longer yardage and I made my strings and cables for my PSE this year so happy is not the word. Shot a doe opening weekend and have one tag left. Now need to get my wife a buck or doe. Crossbow is up. Thanks everyone.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Enjoying some man time in the woods with my boys


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

nice, those memories will last forever. all the best memories of my life are from hunting with my dad.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Very nice.. I have seen a spike and a doe this evening and a million squirrels


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Sat. afternoon/evening bucks were up and moving...I called in a nice 8 pt(not one I wanted) and a funky racked buck(5pts on one side, the other was a 10" long spike with crap at the base) came into the food plot as did a nice doe, plus a 130" 9/10pt walked thru the cut bean field about 150yds away and watched him work a scrape along the field edge right at the end of hours as did the funky racked buck, my buddy had 2 smaller bucks come in on him and on Fri. evening I called in a small spike....


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Video of a couple bucks I saw the evening of 10/16/15...


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

^Nice video, beautiful scenery. I enjoyed the watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

is the corn mostly cut in the Vigo Parke county area? will be down there in two weeks.....


----------



## Kbowman (Jun 28, 2012)

tered said:


> View attachment 3068050
> In all the years I have bow hunted this is a first. I would have never thought that I would make my own strings for my bow and then have a doe kill and now I am tagged out with a Buck in October. Not the largest on the farm but was the third buck in line. They fought in the field never seen that and that was awesome. Good luck everyone. Now need to get my wife a buck.


congrats!


----------



## Kbowman (Jun 28, 2012)

arlowe13 said:


> Video of a couple bucks I saw the evening of 10/16/15...


sure would have been hard for me to pass up those bucks. both were close to P&Y


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kbowman said:


> sure would have been hard for me to pass up those bucks. both were close to P&Y


They were nearly 200 yards away in this video, and also about 300' below me (Ohio River Valley). 
Both were 8 pointers, the larger buck making the rub would have definitely been considered a shooter if it came into range, but it's still pretty hard for an 8 pointer to make 125". 

The smaller buck was probably in the 110-115" range. 

The bigger buck had good mass, brows and G2's but his G3's were very short, he is definitely mature and I was hoping he made his way up to me, but they never did.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Had a great weekend hunting in Putnam County. Saturday morning was pretty slow even with the cold temps, but Sunday evening was awesome! Saw around 15 deer. 5 different bucks and they were crushing my standing beans. I would have thought they would have preferred the cut corn just across the fence. Only 3 of the 15 deer left the beans and went to the corn. Saw two different set of bucks sparring. Nothing major, but they were definitely making a racket pushing each other around.


----------



## Alloutdoors95 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice deer and stories everyone! Going to check my cameras this Sunday hopefully find some good ones on camera. Went out Friday saw a nice pointer past him up 6 yards from the stand. I also saw a doe and button buck. Deer for me have been moving around 5:45-6:30 is when I've been first starting to see them. Good luck to everyone out there


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

6:30 pm?


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

So new thing? I have shot a doe and a buck in 17 days of bow? Never done that not even close. Last year was 45 days and the year before was 53 days. So what to do for two months and no rut? 
Put my wife in the blind and hunt I hope. Be great to have a crossbow kill. 
Good luck to all.


----------



## Bdeck37 (Jul 28, 2015)

Have evening hunts been slow for anyone else? Mornings have been only time I have seen bucks on their feet. Hunting Big Oak on Nov 1 so a nice change in scenery.


----------



## Bdeck37 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just waiting on him to make a daylight appearance.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

it was too windy and warm for me to hunt tonight.....and there aint too much surfin around here, so i went fishin instead


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Saturday night Monroe county. Saw 5 bucks including this guys. Friday night had a small buck bothering a doe at 35 yards.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice buck boilerfarmer!


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Odd looking guy when I pulled my cam sunday if I could load 2 pics at once I would think I caught his son or younger brother as well


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah he is a little funky. Post up the other pic as well.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

What days do all you guys think will be the prime time days of the rutt this year for Indiana?


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

customarrows said:


> What days do all you guys think will be the prime time days of the rutt this year for Indiana?


Probably sometime in November.🤔


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

customarrows said:


> What days do all you guys think will be the prime time days of the rutt this year for Indiana?


Same days as every year. Nov 4th - 12th are always consistently good year after year with decent temps. Prior to and after you can have good days and see good rut activity also. Cold snap anywhere from Oct 25- Nov 25 and you better be in a stand.


----------



## Bdeck37 (Jul 28, 2015)

Halloween to second week of November is always good for me! I'll start hunting ridge lines more and less fields next week


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Beautiful morning in the woods! Have 4-5 deer at about 150 yard right now.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck! I'm still fighting the flu so no hunting for me!


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone do any good this weekend?


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

This is the other guy


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

going down to the lease Saturday Sunday Monday but looks like its going to be warmer with rain...hoping that changes...


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm hoping this is the calmness before the storm because wow!!! This past weekend was awful! I didn't even see a deer this weekend. I texted around to my buddies and same story NOTHING! Hoping its just getting ready to rip wide open or I'll tell ya the DNR is getting their wish with the deer management and we can't blame anyone else besides the hunters. DNR doesn't pull the triggers....we do! Hoping for a better weekend!


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Slow slow weekend for me also. I had high hopes but maybe next weekend will be better.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

I went out Thursday and didn't see a thing. Which is really unusual for the spot I hunted. I'm betting the warmer weather probably had them bedded down.


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I'm glad I wasn't the only one not seeing anything


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

things starting to heat up here in NE Indiana. Seeing a lot of bucks.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

BMB said:


> I'm hoping this is the calmness before the storm because wow!!! This past weekend was awful! I didn't even see a deer this weekend. I texted around to my buddies and same story NOTHING! Hoping its just getting ready to rip wide open or I'll tell ya the DNR is getting their wish with the deer management and we can't blame anyone else besides the hunters. DNR doesn't pull the triggers....we do! Hoping for a better weekend!


 i agree, this is the worst year for seeing deer that i have ever had in over 30 years of hunting, usually i have one down by now, i have been out quite a few times and have only saw 3 deer. there are not even any deer trials in the woods like there usually is.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Got skunked today again.. hopefully picks up soon


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm glad that I'm not the only one who isn't seeing deer. I was thinking about contacting the DNR to see if they would be interested in reintroducing deer to the state[emoji19]


----------



## INtreestand (Jul 15, 2012)

Never seen a year like it myself. I have yet to see a doe on stand. Even my urban ground is dried up! Not even getting much for pictures.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Nothing tonight but wet equipment.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

I have yet to see a mature buck up on his feet....took out a young doe on opening day, nothing but little bucks since.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Been nothing but little bucks so far.........Fri. will start the all day sits, or semi all day sits....suppose to be a wind switch late AM/mid day.... I'll have to change stand locations. (damn it)....Sat is suppose to be rain again, at least in the PM....might be able to get a morning hunt in.... then gotta wait till the vacation starts the following weekend/Fri


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

I saw the most deer all year last night. About 6 or so doe and a 6 point. 6 point was the first one moving around 5pm. Im in NW Indiana


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

I was going to take off Friday but boss said he could really use the help........he will pay me back in the long run but then looking for sat and sun and there is 70 and 30% chances uuuggghhhhh!!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Saturday is Halloween which also is one of my favorite days of the year to hunt. This Friday starts my vacation and I am off until the 17th. Terrible


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Two huge bucks were killed near me last sunday eve. Scraping and rubbing activity is picking up.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

suppose to be real windy and rainy till friday. that will be my next day out.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

This is by far the worst deer hunting and fewest numbers I have seen in over 30 years. The state DNR/ Greedy hunters / And EHD have really hurt the deer herd in a great deal of the state .Count yourselves lucky if you still have decent deer numbers its going to be a long tuff year out there. My rather large hunting crew is experiencing the same thing in 5 other counties so its not just my county or area its very wide spred .Stay safe and use some common sense if your not seeing the deer you think you should see pass up some doe in your woods that will help things guys .


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Beautiful evening hunt with my son. Seen 3 does so far


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Going to Vigo County Saturday Sunday and Monday..looks like warm temps and chance of rain all three days...still going though


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

anyone know of a great deer processor and what it cost to just have it cut into steaks and ground burger...in the Terre Haute area or anywhere north off hwy 63 or 41...Thanks


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Might want to be in a stand bucks chasing does and big scrapes started in central Indiana.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

tered said:


> Might want to be in a stand bucks chasing does and big scrapes started in central Indiana.


My 2 week vacation starts tomorrow evening after work. Can't wait.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I am tagged out on my buck. My wife is up next.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Good luck to her! My wife is hunting with me as well. She shot a doe early and is ready for a good buck.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I dropped a doe first weekend and a good management 8 pointer two week ago. I wanted to be done early and have never shot a deer in October. Now have two. Seen a lot of deer. Now have 7 good bucks on the land.


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Tomorrow looks pretty awesome I think. High 30's in the morning and little wind all day. Gonna sit all day, maybe switch stands afternoon.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

About 6:40 I had one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen in the wild at 90 yards. Easily 160"+. He came in to about 80 yards, got spooked and took off. Great night in the woods!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

bsimms said:


> Tomorrow looks pretty awesome I think. High 30's in the morning and little wind all day. Gonna sit all day, maybe switch stands afternoon.


 same here, good luck!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

pTac said:


> About 6:40 I had one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen in the wild at 90 yards. Easily 160"+. He came in to about 80 yards, got spooked and took off. Great night in the woods!


 how did he spook? did he smell ya?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

pTac said:


> About 6:40 I had one of the biggest bucks I've ever seen in the wild at 90 yards. Easily 160"+. He came in to about 80 yards, got spooked and took off. Great night in the woods!


Its about to get real exciting!


KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> how did he spook? did he smell ya?


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> how did he spook? did he smell ya?


I think he may have spotted me raising my bow. His head was turned away when I picked it up but it flung around fast as I was raising it. I guess he didn't get that big by accident!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

176" big boy was shot in NE Indiana a few nights ago.

I've seen the most deer this year than ever before.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Where at in NE Indiana....county ?? Tomprrow AM will be a nice one since the wind has died down....I start the drive to the lease in 4 hours, two hour drive..... time to Rattle and call.....decoy in the PM after the wind switches and I switch stand locations......


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

Hunted yesterday while the kids were in school. Was out from 10:30 until about 1:30. Saw a nice buck as soon as I got sat down, he was 100 yards away. Saw 5 does, all on that same path. Climbed down at 1:30 and moved my stand so that I would have a shot were those deer were moving. My buddy showed up as I was leaving and hunted until dark. Saw 15 deer, one was a really nice eight that was with a doe. Another smaller eight was also with a doe. Everything else were does in groups. 21 deer total on a really windy day during daylight hours. It's time to be in the stand as much as possible. Good luck guys.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

I saw three bucks and two turkeys yesterday. My buddy also saw another buck . They are definitely moving right now. Best time of the year to be in the stand, good luck to everyone hitting the woods this weekend.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I like Meat said:


> Where at in NE Indiana....county ??


Sorry that's not my info to share.

So far this morning I've had 3 small bucks and 5 does come in. Probably sit for a few more hours then get down before the wind switches.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

I've heard of a big one being shot in the Spencerville area a few days ago. 

Really wish this weather would start to cooperate around here. Talking 70s again by middle of next week. ugh!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

I've seen at least 12 deer so far this morning.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Saw two small bucks this morning early sparing while a doe was in the field. Then this doe came in later so I decided to take her. 60 yard shot. She only made it about 20 yards.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats pTac. Nice doe


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

congrats on the deer! i only saw a small 7 or 8 pointer this morn.


----------



## felix1985 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm heading to my spot in Grant County in the morning. I'm hoping to be able to hunt until 11 or 12. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Kneppl01 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hunting this morning in southern Green county; heard deer playing around before daylight and then around 0800 had a doe come thru with a 120" eight pointer trailing about 80 yards behind her. The last two mornings deer movement has seemed to die down around 0930. Good luck this weekend!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I am officially at the start of my 2 week vacation now. Heading home as quick as I can to climb a tree this evening.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> I am officially at the start of my 2 week vacation now. Heading home as quick as I can to climb a tree this evening.


Good luck Hoosier!


----------



## Bdeck37 (Jul 28, 2015)

I tagged out on Monday. Buck was already rutted up hard. (Swollen neck, broke G3, stunk) Action in NWI has been great since. Buddy saw 7 different bucks chasing this morning and another saw 4. I hunt Big Oak Sunday.








I'm guessing him to be 8.5years old. Old 1 molar tooth left. Weighed about 220 dressed.
(I know bad shot) had to make unexpected bow change halfway into season


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Decent little 8 just strolled by


----------



## LBL Forest (Apr 15, 2015)

Nice Buck.



Bdeck37 said:


> I tagged out on Monday. Buck was already rutted up hard. (Swollen neck, broke G3, stunk) Action in NWI has been great since. Buddy saw 7 different bucks chasing this morning and another saw 4. I hunt Big Oak Sunday.
> View attachment 3140129
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Seen 3 nonshooter bucks and 9 does. One of the bucks was actively dogging 2 does.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

just checked my one camera and two new shooter bucks showed up about 4am. its a sure sign


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Definite shooter on my cam. Only had pics of him once at 0230 hours. 150"ish. Hope to see him in daylight!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Of all the does I saw today, not one buck behind them. Saw 4 different bucks one shooter came through, but too dark to shoot.


----------



## Bdeck37 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

this thread is awesome....


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Got skunked this morning been back in stand since 3 have seen doe and fawn so far.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

My seasons been very slow so far. I'll be back out there this afternoon.


----------



## Joe_Pople (Oct 13, 2014)

Shouldernuke! said:


> This is by far the worst deer hunting and fewest numbers I have seen in over 30 years. The state DNR/ Greedy hunters / And EHD have really hurt the deer herd in a great deal of the state .Count yourselves lucky if you still have decent deer numbers its going to be a long tuff year out there. My rather large hunting crew is experiencing the same thing in 5 other counties so its not just my county or area its very wide spred .Stay safe and use some common sense if your not seeing the deer you think you should see pass up some doe in your woods that will help things guys .


I've been saying almost this same exact thing. The thing that has bothered me the worst has been the lack of trail cam pics. Of ANY deer. Same farm, same places I've put cameras forever. Just not hardly seeing deer of any kind.


----------



## Spyder Turbo (Oct 21, 2014)

Saw three bucks yesterday evening. A nice 2.5 10 point with lots of potential. Then two came strolling past as
I had just lowered my bow. One was small and the other I could make out a nice rack, but it was too dark to tell just how big it was. It was definitely bigger that the other two though. Nothing but a coyote and squirrels this morning.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

We need COLD WEATHER !! this warm crap sucks !! Sat out all day Fri, only had a mom and its fawn check out my decoy in the PM, didnt see zilch in the AM ... Saturday, watched 2 adult does walk across a cut bean field...no bucks following....then only saw a busted racked 2 pt before the rain started... got plenty of trail cam picks...one primary scrape is being hit by 8 different bucks...all at NIGHT !! ukey:


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Back at it this evening. Overlooking the area the huge buck came from a few days ago


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Was out from sunrise to 11am nada,zero,zilch. My hunting partner saw 2 bucks just to far off in the timber.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Well it will have to be a very large doe tonight for me. My wife did not feel good to come out.


----------



## String-Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Got a nice Halloween buck yesterday morning... 








Also a friend got confirmation of a cougar in ne in this week on his trail cam...








Stay safe and good luck out there!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

String-Bender said:


> Got a nice Halloween buck yesterday morning...
> View attachment 3150449
> 
> 
> ...


 is that mountain lion in indiana?


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats on your buck string bender


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I had a great night. One very large buck. So the small little bucks clear out and i snortwezz and this deer turns and runs away. So is he not the big deer?


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Saw another gorgeous buck tonight but he wouldn't come out of the tree line. Passed a nice doe hoping he would follow her out but no such luck


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Where o where have all the deer gone??
This is very difficult to say but I'm almost happy to be going back to work! Back at it this coming weekend


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

What a difference a day makes. Every buck I saw was on doe. Also realized I need to move another stand. Boo.


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice buck String Bender! 
What county was the mountain lion caught on camera?


----------



## String-Bender (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, nw dekalb county


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

are we suppose to shoot a cougar if we see them?


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I believe they are protected .... so, no


----------



## Joe_Pople (Oct 13, 2014)

made a mock scrape with my own urine. It worked.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

That is a pig


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

got a couple new bucks on camera but no daylight sightings yet. More does in the area than there have been which is good and the young bucks are starting to push does around. its coming....


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Joe_Pople said:


> View attachment 3153042
> made a mock scrape with my own urine. It worked.


That's a bruiser, definitely a mature deer


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

saw close to 8 does last night. one small buck came out right at last light and was scent checking but not full chasing by any means.


----------



## Joe_Pople (Oct 13, 2014)

Bowhunter328 said:


> That's a bruiser, definitely a mature deer


He probably won't score that well, but you're right.


----------



## Thlayli (Feb 9, 2015)

Got this one yesterday just south of Knox on the Starke, Pulaski border. Right around noon, shot him from the ground. Getting him on the back of the car was something out of Green Acres. I've been hunting this property for 3 years, friend of mine's family farm. There's this old guy that's been hunting there for 20 years that thinks he owns it. I've shown him my permission several times over the past 3 years and he always makes a point to tell me he hasn't seen any deer. Saw him First weekend of Oct when I was out there and went through the usual, fine.

Yesterday I was at the place early, laying in near a ditch/creek. Go to take a break and there's a note on my car from this guy. As I'm calling him he pulls up in his truck. "Oh, didn't know that was your car, ok, no problem. Deer are real scarce..." Starts crabbing about how his has to go to his grand kid's piano recital that afternoon but to give him a call if I get one and he'll help. Bad mouthing his grandaughter to a stranger = d-bag.

So I'm laying in in the woods next to a harvested field when I see this deer. I stick him andruns about 15 yards into the field and piles up. I field dress him and drive my Subaru (don't want to hear it) with cargo carrier out to the field. I can't get the deer on the carrier! Not if my life depended on it! Thought I was going to have a heart attack. And it's warm out, I gotta get this to the processor. Call the guy. He's on his way to the recital, can't help. I go back to trying by myself, but it ain't gonna happen. The guy pulls up in his truck. I run over and he doesn't get out "I'm all dressed up, I can't help you. I gotta get going. Is it over there? I gotta see this." Not gonna help, but he's gonna go take a look? I tell him I'm going to flag someone down. "You won't get anyone to stop." First car pulls over, guy and his teenage son. They help me out and took this picture. All swell that ends well.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Congrats on the buck thylayli


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

congrats on the deer Thlayli. i know what you mean about loading up a deer by yourself. i have a cap on my truck and its always quite the chore to get a big deer in there. i have been thinking about attaching a boat wench to the front of my bed.


----------



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats thylayli. That's a dandy.


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice one!


----------



## Alloutdoors95 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice deer everyone. Lot of deer moving around. Friend of mine saw a nice 8pt trailing a doe in his backyard 2 days ago. Planning to get out sometime this week and hit the woods hard. Good luck to everyone out there. Be safe!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

String-Bender said:


> Also a friend got confirmation of a cougar in ne in this week on his trail cam...
> View attachment 3150481
> 
> 
> Stay safe and good luck out there!


That pic has been floating around Facebook the past month. Supposedly it was taken around Corunna, Indiana, but the picture was soon deleted from Facebook for no apparent reason. Unless you personally know the guy who that picture belongs to I would seriously doubt it's authenticity.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Why not a MT. Lion? ...there is a Black Bear that has taken up residence just east of Michigan City that came down from Michigan.... it is still roaming there, homeowners are getting pics of it and the DNR was trying to live trap it....


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not doubting the possibility of a mountain lion being around this area, I'm just questioning the authenticity of that specific picture actually being from DeKalb County.

Kind of like the big bodied 375lb monster buck that's been taken multiple times in about every Midwestern state that's been posted on this site multiple times.


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

String-Bender said:


> Got a nice Halloween buck yesterday morning...
> View attachment 3150449
> 
> 
> ...


I received this same cougar pic from a buddy, he told me it was taken near Corunna. There's been multiple reports between Edon OH and Avilla IN area. I'm yet to see one, but then again can't say I want to see one around my place.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

dewijw01 said:


> I received this same cougar pic from a buddy, he told me it was taken near Corunna. There's been multiple reports between Edon OH and Avilla IN area. I'm yet to see one, but then again can't say I want to see one around my place.


Agreed. I hold my .45 close when entering or exiting the woods. It's not just animals I'm worried about either. DeKalb Co/NE IN is known for meth as well...

Perfect example. There's an elk farm a few miles NW of where I'm from in Indiana. My cousin was filming his hunt one evening and has footage of an elk walking by his stand. Surprised the heck out of him!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

I'd love to see one. Not saying I wouldn't **** myself if I wondered across one in the woods though.


----------



## Kbowman (Jun 28, 2012)

Thlayli said:


> Got this one yesterday just south of Knox on the Starke, Pulaski border. Right around noon, shot him from the ground. Getting him on the back of the car was something out of Green Acres. I've been hunting this property for 3 years, friend of mine's family farm. There's this old guy that's been hunting there for 20 years that thinks he owns it. I've shown him my permission several times over the past 3 years and he always makes a point to tell me he hasn't seen any deer. Saw him First weekend of Oct when I was out there and went through the usual, fine.
> 
> Yesterday I was at the place early, laying in near a ditch/creek. Go to take a break and there's a note on my car from this guy. As I'm calling him he pulls up in his truck. "Oh, didn't know that was your car, ok, no problem. Deer are real scarce..." Starts crabbing about how his has to go to his grand kid's piano recital that afternoon but to give him a call if I get one and he'll help. Bad mouthing his grandaughter to a stranger = d-bag.
> 
> ...


haha thats awesome. looks like karma bit him in the butt and you got the buck! congrats


----------



## Kbowman (Jun 28, 2012)

My Pops got it done on October 24th early in the evening. The deer must have started into rut a little already when he shot this one. He said that it looked like it had just got done fighting. Was acting scared and had a couple of fresh wounds where it had been fighting. Gonna try to get out there this week and kill the big dude that was whooping up on him!


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Agreed. I hold my .45 close when entering or exiting the woods. It's not just animals I'm worried about either. DeKalb Co/NE IN is known for meth as well...
> 
> Perfect example. There's an elk farm a few miles NW of where I'm from in Indiana. My cousin was filming his hunt one evening and has footage of an elk walking by his stand. Surprised the heck out of him!


I know of 1 elk farm near me. I have a feeling we live pretty darn close to each other lol. I grew up in DeKalb Co, its mostly just butler and waterloo you have to watch out for. Seems like most meth lab busts come from there... going to be a hot week, things should really pick up this weekend


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

dewijw01 said:


> I know of 1 elk farm near me. I have a feeling we live pretty darn close to each other lol. I grew up in DeKalb Co, its mostly just butler and waterloo you have to watch out for. Seems like most meth lab busts come from there... going to be a hot week, things should really pick up this weekend


I was born and raised in Butler. PM sent.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I postponed my vacation until tomorrow so I will start sitting mornings until the cool snap then will transition to all day sits. Saturday -Tuesday is looking very good.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

A little late posting but I shot this doe a couple weeks ago. I passed a decent buck and another doe Sunday evening. I am using NAP kill zone broad heads 
..


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

Weather sucks right now, but it's looking good for the weekend. Rain all night Thursday and all day Friday followed by a cold front with high pressure rolling in. Don't miss the stand this weekend, gents!!


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

hooiserarcher said:


> I postponed my vacation until tomorrow so I will start sitting mornings until the cool snap then will transition to all day sits. Saturday -Tuesday is looking very good.


Don't worry too much about the weather, in my opinion. Its getting to be 'that time' so anytime is good time man!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

yeah, i didnt even need to wear a jacket this morning, it was like 60 degrees and still dark, needless to say i didnt see a deer.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Suns coming up in north central Indiana on another beautiful morning hunt!


----------



## Spyder Turbo (Oct 21, 2014)

Had a 2.5 year old chase a for around me this morning at 7a.m. and a 1.5 year old passed through at 8a.m. With this cold front coming through it should bust things wide open. Drop the honey-do list and get in the stand this weekend! Good luck everyone.


----------



## brandon170 (Jul 5, 2010)

My vacation starts at 5pm today. I'm headed to northern part of state. All day sits from tommarrow til Tuesday. Good luck to all. This weekend should be good.


----------



## Alloutdoors95 (Sep 7, 2011)

Saw 7-8 does last night and one 1.5year old 6 pointer chasing one of the does really hard. Looks like the woods is starting to heat up as each day goes by. Good luck everyone!


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Saw a decent 8 pointer this morning. Never got closer than 74 yards. 3rd shooter I've seen on that east side so i pulled my set and moved it about 40 yards closer


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

was it the big one that busted you the other day?


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> was it the big one that busted you the other day?


Nope, haven't seen him but that once. I'd love it if he came back!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

You know they're going to come in where your old stand was, right? :wink:


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

bsimms said:


> You know they're going to come in where your old stand was, right? :wink:


Of course!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I've finally got the next 12 days off work. Got a day or so of house work then it's off to the woods for me.

Right when things are about to get interesting as well. C'mon cold front!


----------



## felix1985 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm really limited on free time this weekend. I was considering going to the range to get my muzzleloader sighted in since I wasn't able to get it sighted in the last two times I went to the range (long story). But with the way things are going I think I need to get to the woods. I hate to be stuck with a shotgun on opening day though.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

felix1985 said:


> I'm really limited on free time this weekend. I was considering going to the range to get my muzzleloader sighted in since I wasn't able to get it sighted in the last two times I went to the range (long story). But with the way things are going I think I need to get to the woods. I hate to be stuck with a shotgun on opening day though.


 can you shoot your muzzleloader where you hunt? i am going to verify my zero on my muzzleloader on friday after i hunt (suppose to be real windy till friday). there is a big bean field where i can shoot my guns.


----------



## felix1985 (Aug 31, 2010)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> can you shoot your muzzleloader where you hunt? i am going to verify my zero on my muzzleloader on friday after i hunt (suppose to be real windy till friday). there is a big bean field where i can shoot my guns.


Unfortunately no. It'll require a special trip to the range if I do it. This is a new gun so it's going to require a thorough sighting in.


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thursday morning the 5th I seen 4 bucks including this one, all chasing does. Grunted him in to the base of my tree. It was a great morning even with the warm weather.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

bowhunter2007 said:


> Thursday morning the 5th I seen 4 bucks including this one, all chasing does. Grunted him in to the base of my tree. It was a great morning even with the warm weather.
> View attachment 3175594


Beautiful buck! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

bowhunter2007 said:


> Thursday morning the 5th I seen 4 bucks including this one, all chasing does. Grunted him in to the base of my tree. It was a great morning even with the warm weather.
> View attachment 3175594


Nice buck, congrats


----------



## Chillr73 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Chillr73 (Nov 4, 2015)

I took this one Monday November 1st had him on a string from 150 away with scent and a can call


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats nice bucks...last weekend I didn`t see much rutting activity at all...excited to get back to the lease, will be leaving at 3 AM to get in the stand before light....


----------



## dmhudson (Nov 2, 2007)

I was fortunate enough to grunt this guy in on October 28th.
http://s650.photobucket.com/user/dmhudson24/media/20151028_185934_zpsdeuhnfqs.jpg.html
http://s650.photobucket.com/user/dmhudson24/media/20151028_190316_zps4mybkb7r.jpg.html


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

9 does and a small 8pt this morning. Had the Athens wound up to shoot the biggest doe in a group of 6 at 10 yards but a coyote howled and they were gone.

Going to have to get after the coyote population around here.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

didnt see a thing but a large coyote this morn.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Seen several on my cams. I am going to take up trapping and kill every one of them.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Saw 2 yesterday evening thumped a doe at last light. Cut her up this morning. Still haven't seen any rut activity






biggest one of the year haha


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Shortly after my last post I heard crashing behind me to my left. Turned in time to see a big doe running 10 yds away, mouth open, tongue hanging out. 

Without looking I drew my bow and held where she came through and a small framed would be 8pt came by. He stopped to catch his breath and I could see his right g2 and g3 broke off. 

Absolute perfect presentation, just needs to be at least 40 more inches!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Just seen some nice action a little while ago. Haven't seen a shooter while on stand yet this year until then. 2 nice bucks and a dink running does in front of me. No good shot but heart is pounding


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Haven't seen any shooters yet either. Congrats to the guys who already filled a tag.


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

saw my target buck tonight. they are on the move for sure


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Was out from 6:45-6pm. Didn't see any movement til noon,2 mature does hung out 25yds from stand,never came into shooting lanes. Seen 2 yearling bucks walking to my afternoon stand. Rattled in the same spike twice,saw 2 more doe and 25 turkeys. Long day back out tomorrow.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Chillr73 said:


>


He's a dandy, congrats


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Only did an AM sit today and saw one 4 pointer and 1 doe. I have yet to even have any mature bucks show up during daylight on my trail camera.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Tonight saw the first mature buck of the year. Saw 2 button bucks and a 4 pointer and the shooter buck pretty good sit this afternoon


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

I still think it's a little early. Only had a little 3 point chasing yesterday. Lots of doe around. Saw one nicer buck at dark and wasn't concerned with the doe yet.


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Little 3 point working the scrape behind my stand. Came right under me for a couple minutes licking doe urine I'd spilled. 

https://vimeo.com/145043003


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I had 12 does in the field. Two small bucks sparring and three large bucks pushing does around all night. I think the boys are ready but the ladies are playing hard to get. Need a week of cold weather.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

saw 3 smaller bucks yesterday, had a small 7pt at 15 yds.......20 turkey in one flock ......no Does seen(?) ......getting ready to go out now,,,yesterday was an all dayer, and it kicked my behind.....had to get some sleep (only had 1 1/2 hours the day before, do to the long drive to the lease, 100+ miles and getting up earlier)... I missed a nice morning today, but the body couldnt do it this AM....thats what happens when you get older....I'll sit out from 11-end of hours today.....I'll do an all dayer again tomorrow, now that I'm at the lease, so to speak..


----------



## bj99robinson (Jan 8, 2009)

Big buck out in the field with a doe this morning as I'm getting ready for church.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Big boys have been moving alot around me the last few days. Seen a 150" buck cross the road in front of me yesterday eve right at last light with a doe. He was an amazing deer.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm hunting in western Hendricks county this morning. I had a small 6 pointer chasing the doe all over the place this morning. I just hard a fork horn come through, looking confused. It been fun so far but I'm waiting for the big guy to come through.


----------



## dimes_22 (Oct 28, 2014)

My cousin saw 18 total this am. 6 bucks, 2 shooters about 150-160 inches.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Dropped this nice doe around 11:30 this morning. Had all kinds of action,some chasing, traffic all morning. Next couple of days should be good.


----------



## arlowe13 (Aug 9, 2010)

Video from a few days ago of a nice 8 responding to a snort wheeze. Started recording right after I hit the call.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

3 does and 2 small bucks this morning from 6-11. Had to get home and start the woodburner. The wife said 57 degrees in the house was too cold. 

3-6 tonight has 2 does and 2 small bucks. 

I've got 8 days of vacation left, so the big boys better be showing up soon!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

arlowe13 said:


> Video from a few days ago of a nice 8 responding to a snort wheeze. Started recording right after I hit the call.


I always enjoy your videos, thanks for sharing


----------



## midget (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is my story of yesterday:

The only deer I had seen Sunday morning were a doe and two fawns. Didn't have a shot on the doe. Turns out, she decided to stop behind a tree. They eventually moved on. Around 9:15, I decided to try and rattle a few times. Waited a few minutes, and this buck moved in north of me. He walked from my north east to north west. He was at 30 yards most of the time. I tried my damnedest to stand up and get in position to shoot him, but the strap on my harness wouldn't let me. The strap was over my right shoulder and I couldn't get it fished under before he decided to hop and trot to the north west of me. I was pissed. I watched him quarter circle about 60-70 yards and keep looking around. I said to myself "**** it, I rattled him in, I wonder if I do it again, he will come back." So that is what I did. I rattled a few times, and stuffed it back in the bag. I lost track of him for about 5 minutes. Out of the corner of my eye I see him coming back in almost the same path. I started dancing with that stupid strap and got it under my arm. About this time he was almost directly north of me. I waited for him to walk behind a tree and I drew the bow. He stepped out, settled, and I shot. I saw the arrow go, and saw it go low. I think I see it hit him, but I see the arrow flip up in front of him. I start to panic and get really pissed. I wait a second, go down, and look for my arrow. I find it easily. Blood on the first 4" and the entire broad head sheared off. I go back to the stand and use the range finder. It was 40 yards, not 30 like I thought. I had my sight set for 30. I figure I had shot him in the leg. I call my father in law and tell him what happened.
I look around where the arrow is and see a lot of blood. So not wanting to push him, I decide to take my bow and backpack back to the truck.
By the time I get half of the way there, my father in law is pulling down the lane. I tell him what happened and tell him I think I shot low. We get to where the arrow is, and start looking at the blood trail. It looks ok, but not great. We follow it for 20 yards. The. It goes from a light trail, to a massive spray. We follow it for another 20-30 yards and my father in law looks up and spots him. He dropped straight down going up a hill.

Turns out that I hit him in his upper leg joint, went through it, and tagged the heart. When he was hit, he jumped, pulling the arrow right back out.

This is not the biggest buck I've ever shot, but this is the first one I've taken with a bow.
Field dressed, he weighs 176lbs. He has 6 points broken off of his antlers... He must have been an aggressive little mofo...

In case anyone is curious, I used a Chill R 64.5lbs, 28.5" draw. Maxima Red 250's with 100 gr Rage Hypodermics. I love these broadheads!


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

All quiet so far this morning.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Forky early and then a nice tight 10 20 minutes ago


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

tonight i had a little 8 pointer almost in my lap, begging to be shot, but not the deer i wanted. had another one right at dark drinking by me but couldnt make out if it was a buck or a doe so it walked.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Got skunked yesterday. Didn't expect that. Hope they aren't on lockdown as I'm gonna try again tomorrow morning


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Lockdown, they haven't even started up here yet.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

suppose to be 30+ mph winds after tomorrow morning....all the way till gun season. guess i need to try it again in the morning.


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

I'll be back out in the AM. Found 5 new runs and a scrape. Gonna set up in them.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

I was blessed Sunday with this awesome buck.


----------



## ABEAR491 (Sep 13, 2014)

Awesome mass congrats


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

Marion county here ,been skunked all weekend ,sat both Sat and Sun ,but did get my eyes on a huge 12 in the field just about dark ,went out today all day again ,The skunk got me again ,big buck was absent .Does are few and far between .GO FIGURE>>>>>


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

Gonna have to go hit my killer urban spot and fill the freezer ...


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

great deer Kenro287, glad everything came together for you!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice buck kenro


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

Kenro, i see a camera on your stabilizer? did you film the shot???


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a dandy Kenro! Congrats!

Sat all day today. Every buck I saw was chasing hard. One of two shooters I saw today was pushing 8 does. Yes, 8 of them. They had him running circles it was quite funny to watch.

The rain this morning was perfect. It let up right at daylight and drizzled for a bit. It was a beautiful day to spend 12 hours in a tree stand.


----------



## Thlayli (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice buck, Kenro! Roman nose.


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

AWESOME Buck, Kenro!! Congrats man!!


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Skunked again this morning. Beautiful sunrise though!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Sure is beautiful. 11 does and 2 small bucks around my tree at first light. The same 2 bucks have been hammering the ridge I'm sitting on cruising for does all morning. 

Also had a yearling buck with nubs on his head go by. Came from straight downwind. Got video of him but I'm having issues uploading it.

7 hours left! Going to get really windy tomorrow and Friday. Hope to make it happen today.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i almost goofed and shot a spike this morning, thought sure it was a doe. i was ready to shoot and as it started quartering away from me i could see the little spikes, no higher than its ears.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Will you guys be out in the 30+ mph winds the next few days?


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Gusting to 50mph? No thanks. Lots of dead ash trees around me ready to come down.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

WCork said:


> Will you guys be out in the 30+ mph winds the next few days?


not me, im pretty bummed about it too, been seeing some deer and am ready to hunt! i most likely wont go out again till gun season...unless there is a morning or evening that the wind dies down.


----------



## Maverik76 (Aug 5, 2008)

WCork said:


> Will you guys be out in the 30+ mph winds the next few days?


I have limited time to get out, so I'll be out there. Not real happy about the wind, but I've seen bucks moving in strong winds before. If you have the option, it's a good time to sit in the timber away from the field edges.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I have been hunting in Indiana since the late 70's and probably had one of the best hunts I've ever had (without killing a buck) last night. It was a total FRENZY. I hunt in West Central Indiana and it was on!! I had at least 5 different bucks chasing does all around me. It started at 4:10 and went all the way until dark. It was awesome. I actually saw my #1 hit list buck at about 80 yards. He chased a doe up the back side of ridge and then straight away from me. I only saw him for about 2 seconds with my binocs. It was an incredible evening hunt...


----------



## Mike318 (Oct 7, 2011)

and here comes the orange army!


----------



## CiK (Jan 6, 2013)

Dearborn County here. I think the deer weren't told it was November over here. No signs of any rutting activity. Good luck all!


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

A little back ground info first I own property that is 90 and 160 acres, about quarter mile apart, I live on the 90 acres, hunt on the 160 acres. I have seen good bucks here where I live but haven't hunted them here, until today. My hunting buddies alway said I should, but still hadn't, this morning down below my house a doe walks out with a small buck trailing her, I watch the doe walk across the pasture and disappear down by the lake, the small buck stops and rubs a small tree looking back into the woods, I wonder if bigger deer is in there but I see nothing. So about 3 hrs later I decide to get ready to go hunt 160 acres, looking out across pasture I see a nice buck bedded up along fencerow a few hundred yards away, hmm I think, then doe appears and starts heading back to where she had come, he gets up and followings, I run get in shower, throw on clothes that are deck, grab bow and climber hop on ATV driving SE downwind of the thicket where she came out of, scamper into a corner where swamp, lake, bean field come together, find the straightest tree downwind of the major trail and get up about 18 feet and get settled in, it is a pretty open area so I have lanes open. I can see toward pasture and thicket, and to my left into the 10 acre of woods surrounding the lake, see a long ways off. About 430pm a handful of does come in behind me in bean field which is separated by a heavy fence row and ditch, they are down wind but not alarmed, 15 mins later here he comes across pasture following doe, right toward me. Now they could come through thicket and turn toward me or cross it and come out in high grass then into bean field, they don't. Out into the bean field, he starts chasing the doe and it gets nuts in the field, but they stay in the field, crap. I let out a short grunt, bleat, nothing. I figure I am done. Well then through the woods come the small buck, it gets within range and grunts, THAT gets the bucks attention. He comes and pushes through fence row behind me toward buck but stops behind a tree, no shot. Instead of continuing on past me for a broad side shot he runs away from me down the ditch chasing another doe. Then he starts to angle back toward me at 40yds, too far I have a tree ranged at 30 but he passes on opposite side, you can imagine how I was feeling at the time. So he is heading into woods, then two more does appear and they come on toward me inside the 30 yd tree, he does an about face and is heading right down the same trail, I bring my bow up and the bottom cam hits the rail on my Summit, I get to full draw and know I have to move to clear rail, which I do, stop him at 18yds and as I released arrow I thought crap "he isn't broadside", arrow hits behind left shoulder with loud "twack", he jumps runs and jumps ditch and goes into bean field and stops, I nock another arrow, and he just stands there with his head down, tail twitching, I am thinking gut shot, he stood there for the longest time then walked along fence row toward high grass, stops again, just stands there again with head down, then lays down, well within sight of me and I am thinking I am in for a long sit waiting for him to expire, he gets up and walks into tall grass and disappears. I wait until complete darkness, climb down ever so slow, even waiting for cars to drive by to move to mask sound. Make it down, walk away toward arrow (Nocturnal) it is covered in dark red blood, I look direction he ran and see leaves covered in dark red blood, so I am more hopeful, but still walk away and get up to house about 100 yrs a way and take arrow in house, there is what looks like food chunks, but no green slime or smell. Call a buddy and decide to wait 2 hrs, we go back down, find blood in bean field, good blood, find him about 50yds from stand, stiff as a board already, he probably was dead while I was climbing down. Lung and severed artery in liver, was a bit quartering to, but not as bad as I had thought. After seeing the arrow, I felt confident I had got the liver well, which I did, I have had liver hits where the deer just walks and stops such as this buck did, others have laid down as well. Given the deers reaction and the blood I felt safe in pursuing him. One the most awesome hunts I have ever experienced.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats on a dandy buck! Cool story as well!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice buck solo hunter


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

hunted the lease the last 5 days..been seeing deer and finally had a 125"ish 8 skirt me this morning, passed a few smaller bucks and does...no huge bucks seen....been spotty on the movement this season....took this afternoon off from the stand and with the storm coming, wont hunt tomorrow(Thurs)...40-50+ mph winds coming...I'll be back out again fri & sat.....back to work sunday (drats)... not been a great rut vacation...a few cool frosty mornings, but warms during the day....minimal buck/deer movement...Wabash area...


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

Fayette and Franklin county here. I have not had any rutting activity at all. Very few deer actually at all. Saw a decent buck by himself Monday evening but that is it.


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

3 little bucks only again this morning. 2 came together under my stand and walked away together like best friends.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

missed a monster buck on the 8th will take me a long time to forget about that...


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> missed a monster buck on the 8th will take me a long time to forget about that...


I don't want to pour salt on your wound, but I'd like to hear the story...


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Rutting up here in Noble county/Wayne Twnshp has been crazy.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Taking this morning off,been hunting everyday since last Saturday. Maybe this wind will die down this afternoon. I did miss my chance at a nice 3-1/2yr old Tuesday morning.He was 5yds and I couldn't get turned around fast enough then he was out of my shooting lane. He came back 5mins later and hit a licking branch,then freshened a scrape. There was a doe not 5yds from him and he acted like she wasn't there.


----------



## cschwanz (Sep 10, 2012)

supposed to be 40mph winds today, tonight and tomorrow. Kinda glad I can't hunt for a couple days.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thx everybody couldn't figure out why I couldn't get back on here and my data was off for this ap stupid phone. As far as the camera everything happened so fast didn't get the chance to turn it on. Those pics do nothing for that buck so seeing him from my tree the light switch turned on and I went into complete focus mode and didn't think about the camera. I had a really nice 8 point behind me and him on the other side. Along with a doe and 4 point. Up until last night the deer were moving like crazy. Not sure about now after the storms last night. I guess from what my buddy said he watched another huge buck cross the field and head up by my stand yesterday. Ended up seeing 11 doe and 2 bucks both shooters. I wish all you guys good luck the rest of the season I'm gonna try and film my buddy getting one. Thx for the nice gestures.


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Great deer solo Hunter congrats


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

cschwanz said:


> Kinda glad I can't hunt for a couple days.


I agree. I love sitting in the woods, but after 36 hours in the woods in 3 days, my mind kinda needs a break.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

IN_Varmntr said:


> I don't want to pour salt on your wound, but I'd like to hear the story...


well seen the buck coming straight for me head on, I had ranged the spot he would cross the creek on the other side was 42 yards and when he came up on my side of the creek bank he would be at 30 yards, I had a 40 yard shot but we was quartering
to me a little too much, so I adjusted my sight for 30 yards, when he got in the creek he turned west and if he took a few more steps in that direction I would not have a shot like I have had other deer do before, he was moving very cautious and slow
and was the first deer I seen move it was 4:00 pm . had only a few seconds to make the shot so I drew my bow back knowing my sight was set at 30, this is where I lost my mind wanting this buck so badly, he looked tight up against the other bank
so I figured in a panic state he was 42 yards I put the pin on top of his back thinking to aim high, just need to aim an inch or two high not top of the back high..lol well the arrow went right where the pin was right over his back..the buck freaked out
never looked around just jumped and ran straight up the side of a huge ridge never stoping or looking back running over the top of the ridge 150-200 yards..he was about 37 yards...lol my bow shoots fast would have been fine if I put the pin right where it need
to be...such a dumb mistake and heart breaking he was the biggest buck I have ever seen on my lease in 5 years guessing him to be 155"- 160 maybe not a monster around my house but for my lease in Indiana he was..


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

Tomorrow is the day all hell breaks loose. Good luck to the guys in the stand today!


----------



## whodeynation (Feb 5, 2014)

huntinfool14 said:


> Tomorrow is the day all hell breaks loose. Good luck to the guys in the stand today!


UGHHHHHHH...............
Public hunting land at the end of the road I live on, it'll sound like an all out war zone tomorrow!


----------



## huntinfool14 (Oct 17, 2002)

whodeynation said:


> UGHHHHHHH...............


My thoughts as well!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm hoping the orange army will push the deer out of a big pine forest east of the land I'm hunting. Gonna get in about 1.5 hours before daylight


----------



## Deltagunner00 (Nov 16, 2014)

Shot him on Wednesday morning.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

nice deer and shot placement too. what broadhead did you use?


----------



## Deltagunner00 (Nov 16, 2014)

KAWABOY-ZX11 said:


> nice deer and shot placement too. what broadhead did you use?


Thanks! Rage Hypodermic. Actually didn't bleed near as much as the shot placement seems like he should have.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

That's a HUGE hole! Nice buck!


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

Definitely not my biggest and smallest buck I drew on this year but glad to have gotten it done before the lead starts to fly tomorrow. Shot him wed night about 5:40. Just beat the weather! He was all rutted up, had a good stink to him. Good luck to all hoosiers this weekend, stay safe!


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/145699131

Trail cam from yesterday. Buck grunts a couple times and chases away a smaller 6 point.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Shot a decent 8 tonight (Friday) but had a broken brow tine so he's a 7. Was really windy but deer activity was great.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I finished up today .. 180ish lb 8 pt (10pt with the 2 stickers)...killed at 4:25pm (Wabash time)(was in the tree's since before sun up)......time to start hunting the Does now... only need one for the freezer.... Dito's on the wind...I had to change stands 'cause of the high winds... glad I did, it was a tad calmer where i went, but the tree was slimmer, so it moved more... did a short calling session between gusts and as it calmed, he came in a few minutes after I put the calls up...20 yd shot, double lung, ran 60ish yds, watched him go down....Love those Wac 'em 4 blades.... pic's will be forth coming...


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm in Wabash too.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone else think it's dumb that a first time hunter who has never killed a deer can't take a doe on dnr/gov ground ? Trying to get my buddy his first deer.


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

What county are you in?


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Wabash


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

only saw 2 small bucks today, one was just totally amused by my decoy...kept walking around it...then start to leave and come back to check it out again....lol. there was a lot of shooting today by me though.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I put a decoy out and did some rattling. The one buck saw and herd the horns put his tail in and ran. Had the largest deer on the farm do the same thing. Have a big 8 now with a broken front leg. I tagged out the 17th of October wish i could have put this deer down for he is not going to make it. My wife might get him. Nice 130 in buck.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

customarrows said:


> Wabash


are you talking about a fish and wildlife area .... private land ? or what ??


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

3 does at first light. Went to full draw twice on the biggest but didn't have a shot either time.

Had a spike bed down 20 yards from me on the ridge for about an hour. Saw two different 8 pointers, one of which has serious potential to be a dandy. He's crab-clawed at the ends of his mains on both sides. Not very wide yet but he's pretty tall.

Bought a Summit Goliath climber last night from Cabelas and used it this morning. I'm very pleased with it. On the other hand, I'm really frustrated with Cabelas, but that's for another thread.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

I like Meat said:


> are you talking about a fish and wildlife area .... private land ? or what ??


Missessinewa Reservior area with the bright orange Hunter Sign-In boxes.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I cheated today. First buck I haven't shot with a bow in a few years.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice buck even if you didn't kill him with a bow!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice buck Hoosier archer


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Just got back from hunting Owen county, all archery
Woke up Thursday morning, well actually I slept in because I could hear gale force winds outside. Ate some breakfast, go outside and think its not all that bad.
So I shower take my time getting everything ready, get to the stand around 10:30. Get settled in and notice a doe out in the freshly combined cornfield. Thinking good sign as I had planned to stay the rest of the day. Around 12:45 I'm surprised by a pretty decent buck trotting by , grab the bow notice the trail he is on will be for 30 yards. He hits the opening I grunt he stops, settle the pin, see and hear the arrow hit about 3 inches behind the shoulder. He runs about 20 yards stops, looks around , then starts stepping in fence post holes and collapses. First time ever having a deer stop running after being fatally hit , nice feeling watching it unfold. He's an 8pt, put the tape to him that night 124 5/8s. I would post a pic if I knew how.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

customarrows said:


> Missessinewa Reservior area with the bright orange Hunter Sign-In boxes.


Maybe they dont allow Bonus tags on the place like the F&W areas .... many public areas dont allow Bonus tags(antlerless)....plenty of antlerless taken with archery and ML and that damn late season gun doe crap as it is.... way to many antlerless taken ....


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Book says no antlerless deer on DNR properties if I am recalling the info correctly.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i have been out quite a few time this season and have only saw one doe in all those trips, have seen several small bucks......dnr has really out done themselves with the antlerless permits over the past few years.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Yup .....


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Finally got it done this morning, shot him at 9:20 dogging a doe. This is a very special buck for me, 1st "wallhanger " and shot it with my Dad's Marlin 1894 44mag. My Dad passed earlier this year,and I really wanted to get a nice deer in his honor. I know he was watching over me this morning.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

My brother shot, in his words, a big buck tonight around 530. With a muzzleloader. Not sure which buck it was, but we tracked him for awhile before backing out to get permission to keep on tracking.

Blood was dark red, no bubbles. Bleeding from both sides. 

Going to let him go till midnight then go out and track him further.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

congrats Monkeybutt2000, great deer!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice buck monkey butt


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Finally got it done this morning, shot him at 9:20 dogging a doe. This is a very special buck for me, 1st "wallhanger " and shot it with my Dad's Marlin 1894 44mag. My Dad passed earlier this year,and I really wanted to get a nice deer in his honor. I know he was watching over me this morning.


Great deer.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

shot him on 11/12/15


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice deer guys.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's my bow kill from Friday the 13th (day before the firearms opener). Not a monster like some of your guys but it's been a few years since I've taken a buck with a bow and decided to put an arrow in him.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

No shame in that. Great deer


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice buck custom arrows


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

24 hours after the shot, here's my brother with his biggest buck.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Good job on recovery.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

went out this morning, it was pretty windy, i saw the same little 8 pointer i saw the other evening and one skunk right before day light, glad he didnt spray!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Good job on recovery.


There's actually a really long story that comes with it. To make it short, he ran about a 1/2 mile east of where he was shot, bedded Saturday night and we kicked him out of his bed Sunday at noon. He circled around towards where he was shot, traveled 3/4 of a mile west of where he bedded, and ended up in the Apple orchard behind the house of a neighboring property. The property owner who hunts the ground adjacent to ours happened to come home from hunting and saw him back there when he pulled in his driveway. He was barely standing and couldn't hold his head up. 

He called my brother and told him the news.

Also, when they caped him at the butchers, a small plastic ball fell out of the shoulder that my brother hit. It was surrounded by muscle tissue that was beginning to get infected and was rotting.

Weird to say the least!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

strange story indeed. that little ball sure looks like the little alignment ball they use in federal TruBall slugs (its behind the lead slug).


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I forwarded the info to him. If that's the case, then it's possible this may not be the deer he shot afterall. He shot his with a muzzleloader.


----------



## Thlayli (Feb 9, 2015)

Trykon Mike said:


> shot him on 11/12/15


Nice buck! That's a case of the rack not doing it justice. And its a good rack.


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

Gun kill from this past Sat. Would not have gotten him without spending the time bow hunting and observing and moving my stand. Was trying to get a different buck that I encountered a couple of times during bow season. Just never presented a good shot. This hunt was by far the coolest I've ever had. Saw close to 25 deer, 30 turkeys, 5 cows, and an untold number of squirrels by the time I shot him at 8am! There were 9 deer within 60 yards of me when he got close enough and gave me a good shot. Just an unreal morning.


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Big bucks starting to chase finally this morning around here.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

DocB said:


> View attachment 3248394
> 
> 
> Gun kill from this past Sat. Would not have gotten him without spending the time bow hunting and observing and moving my stand. Was trying to get a different buck that I encountered a couple of times during bow season. Just never presented a good shot. This hunt was by far the coolest I've ever had. Saw close to 25 deer, 30 turkeys, 5 cows, and an untold number of squirrels by the time I shot him at 8am! There were 9 deer within 60 yards of me when he got close enough and gave me a good shot. Just an unreal morning.


 great looking deer! was the original one you were after bigger?


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't think so. Would have been happy with either!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Dont know about you southern boys, but NW and N. Central Indiana is getting 2-6" of snow Fri and Sat...... since I'm now done buck huntin'(lucky Fri/13th) I may go back down to the Wabash area Fri/Sat. and try for a big Doe (with the bow, of course)..... ....


----------



## 19hunt92 (Jun 25, 2014)

Arrowed this last Wednesday evening (11/11), took the week off to go back to the family farm in southern IN. Then arrowed a doe the next night. Topped off by a doe Sunday night with my new smokeless ML


----------



## 5shifter (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone hunt the early afternoon hours? Holy cow the wind was strong. After two trees went down in the woods, it's the first time I got down out of the tree because I didn't feel safe. Hearing 3 cracks and seeing a 16" tree fall 50 yds away did it for me lol

Nice bucks everyone


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

I like Meat said:


> Dont know about you southern boys, but NW and N. Central Indiana is getting 2-6" of snow Fri and Sat...... since I'm now done buck huntin'(lucky Fri/13th) I may go back down to the Wabash area Fri/Sat. and try for a big Doe (with the bow, of course)..... ....


I'm in north central and we're forecasted to have less then 1"


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Who else loves hunting in the snow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I do. NE IN is now forecasted for 3-5". I love it. I'm off again until Wednesday night and it will be a great 5 days to be in the woods!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

pTac said:


> I'm in north central and we're forecasted to have less then 1"


Yea, not much in the Wabash area now, the forecast changed... again ......imagine that...... I wont get back there now till the 28th and the projected forecast is rain.. glad they are usually wrong this far out...lol .. hope it will change by then ....


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Went out this morning to sit in the snow, nothing moving as I guessed. Gonna go out in the balmy 9 degree morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

Took this guy on 11-7...One of the best sits ive had in a long time!!


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Any updates on deer activity in central Indiana?


----------



## 5shifter (Feb 2, 2011)

GILL said:


> Any updates on deer activity in central Indiana?


Saturday morning on the way to the stand, I jumped a nice 10 pt with a doe. I'm assuming they decided to bed down 15 yards from my stand because all I seen was him bouncing off with the doe right behind him....or maybe they were just passing through and I just got there a few minutes too late. That night after the snow quit, I seen a yearling spike just walking through the woods by himself.

Other than that, from what I've seen the does are grouping together in my area with 5-10 does in each group at night, anywhere from mature does to yearlings. Whether that be because the weather or not, I don't know.

They're definitely on edge right now in my section of the county. About every day sounds like opening morning of firearm season.


----------



## dirtyq (Jul 23, 2009)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Well I forwarded the info to him. If that's the case, then it's possible this may not be the deer he shot afterall. He shot his with a muzzleloader.


It was probably shot with a slug last year and by your brother this year. You said the muscle was rotting and etc around the wound with the ball in it. That wouldn't have happened if he was still alive and only shot the day before. It was an old wound.


----------



## Bdeck37 (Jul 28, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Hunted yesterday had 3 bucks walking around in woods with no does in sight. 1 of them was chasing a doe last weekend.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to hear Musgrat. What county/counties do you hunt? Have you seen much rutting activity before now? 

I hunt in Grant, Wabash, and Wells County


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Not mine, but it's my picture. My uncle shot him last Saturday morning.


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Had a really nice buck come in last night. I think i posted the video of him grunting on my trail cam the other week. Waited till he was behind 2 trees to draw, but he must have seen or heard me somehow because he bolted. Probably my stupid orange vest making noise. Disappointed to say the least.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i went out on public land today, saw the same small buck i usually see there, today he was chasing a big doe and her 2 fawns, 150 yards away. no shooting around me this morning at all.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Got it done in Putnam County last night. One of my best ever. (Sorry - gun kill) Walked in following a doe at 5:30. 70 yard shot with a .44 mag rifle.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

nice one HNTRDAN!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Very nice critter.......season is winding down and there is at least 96,000 less deer in this state as of now.... I'll be glad when gun season ends, I dont hunt with a firearm anymore as it is, but, it will sure be quite a few less clownboys out there.....


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

WCork said:


> Good to hear Musgrat. What county/counties do you hunt? Have you seen much rutting activity before now?
> 
> I hunt in Grant, Wabash, and Wells County


Howard and Wabash counties. Not much rutting activity since the snow storm. Saw 10 does last night, going to work, all together no bucks, and 3 does tonight hunting by themselves.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

HNTRDAN said:


> Got it done in Putnam County last night. One of my best ever. (Sorry - gun kill) Walked in following a doe at 5:30. 70 yard shot with a .44 mag rifle.
> View attachment 3291881


Stud buck hntrdan.........Putnam has some


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks!! Here is a better pic where you can see his tine length...


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

over 106,000 deer killed to this point....75,000 this gun season compared to 69,000 last gun season....no break down yet of weapons, AL's vs Buck's, etc........ dont know if this is a good thing or not....the nice weather opening gun sure put more guys in the field..... still the ML is left as is the damn late season gun antlerless, and archery goes to Jan. 3rd, plus the reduction zones go to the 31st of Jan.....


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

defiantly more guys out cuz of the fair weather and thanksgiving holiday. i am usually like hunter #25 or so when i sign in, the day after thanksgiving i was #167 and sunday i was #173.


----------



## LBL Forest (Apr 15, 2015)

Great bucks.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

My son also shot a nice one in Putnam County this year...


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Well my season just came to an abrupt halt! My first baby and future hunter was born last Thursday! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

my buddy showed me a picture of a huge buck killed next to his 27 acres in Aurora IN during gun season, scored slightly over 200. Massive girth and huge brow tines. I will have him email me the picture and i will post if I don't forget. In & Oh produces a lot a big bucks every year.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Over 111,000 less deer in this state right now ..............


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

bsimms said:


> Well my season just came to an abrupt halt! My first baby and future hunter was born last Thursday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 
Amazing feeling isn't it! I shed a couple tears when both of my boys were born, never in my life had I felt that kind of joy.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

This weather is killin' me.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i cant ever remember a december being this warm in my 43 years of life!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I sat out yesterday AM, I had a half rank dink pass by(would never shoot one that young anyways), needs another 3 years ....now since all I'm after is does, I cant buy one ...figures

Eye gnats were horrible by 10 AM....they attacked with a passion, DOZENS of the friggin' things....


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

Three of us have been hunting every day. We are beginning to believe that there are not any deer left. My dad finally saw three out of the stand last night. In our way to the farm this morning we saw 7 does. I guess there are some deer left and are moving at dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Need cold weather ...this warm crap stinks ........ over 112,000 less deer in this state now .........


----------



## Dtrap (Dec 28, 2014)

Haven't been seeing anything over my way at all either. All my trail cam pics are at night as well. We need a big cold front to come through and get them up and moving.


----------



## tered (Sep 29, 2014)

I .have seen three deer in three weeks. They just up and left?

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

I pulled two cards on Friday, one had 89 and the other 184 pics....90% of them all night pics...theses cards were last switched 3 weeks ago.....


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Numbers seem way down to me.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

customarrows said:


> Numbers seem way down to me.


 same here, i hunt 4 different properties in 2 different counties and numbers are def low. i have seen nothing but small basket racks and spikes, no does, no shooter bucks and i hunt 3-4 times a week. about every single deer i have seen has antlers...but just barley. i believe DNR got their wish and have had all the breeding does slaughtered.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Been sitting as much as possible...couldnt finish this weekend 'cause of work....was out pretty much all day Yesterday(fri), hunted two different locations as did my buddy, saw ZILCH. I was at one end of the lease, and he at the other....couldnt believe we didnt even see at least one deer......been low doe numbers the whole season.... the running total for the state is 116,000+, still one day of ML, then the late "kill all the antlerless" gun season starts in counties with 4 or more bonus tags available...... seasons end the 3rd, except for the reduction zones which will continue thru Jan. 31st.....some are jumping for joy 'cause the kill may exceed last season, they they are already claiming there is no problem with the herd.....


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

I only hunt Indiana in Nov but if I was a resident I would not like the late gun season at all. The gun season is too long in Indiana. I think it should be more inline with the Illinois shotgun season. I do like the 1 buck limit but after hunting Southern Indiana this year i seriously doubt many folks follow that law


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

rutnut said:


> I only hunt Indiana in Nov but if I was a resident I would not like the late gun season at all. The gun season is too long in Indiana. I think it should be more inline with the Illinois shotgun season. I do like the 1 buck limit but after hunting Southern Indiana this year i seriously doubt many folks follow that law


Well I am one of the folks that follow it and the guys I hunt with do too. Like anything there are a few people out there who don't but your general assumption seems a little off base. 

I agree with you on the topic of the firearms season being too long.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone else having any success?


----------



## BMB (Feb 12, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm waiting to see the total buck kill and age classes.....that is more of importance than a total number


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

We just took a ride to take a fruit basket to the landowner and saw 15 deer on the ride there. Which is not a lot but for most of the season we did not see many at all on the ride there. The landowner said they saw 20 in the field the other night. Where were they when we were hunting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i scored a new piece of land to hunt on the other day, at my friends neighbors house. i went out several evenings there and saw nothing, i went out wed morning and saw 2 small bucks (the only kind of deer i have seen anywhere all year). i know there must still be a big boy out there somewhere! i bet i have passed on 20 small basket racks this year. i have 13 days left to find a shooter.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

cougarIIInow said:


> We just took a ride to take a fruit basket to the landowner and saw 15 deer on the ride there. Which is not a lot but for most of the season we did not see many at all on the ride there. The landowner said they saw 20 in the field the other night. Where were they when we were hunting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well likely this time of year those 20 deer came from miles around its traditionally that time of year that deer yard up .When you figure that they come from long distances to herd up that's not many compared to several years back in most places .They will spread right back out this spring if they survive ..


Also for the numbers watchers ..Its likely that the end harvest will come in around between 122,000 and 124,000 for the year .If you watch from now till Christmas day they will likely not check in another 250 deer .Then the reductions zones will be 200 - 500 in the month of Jan if they are very lucky .Late gun will net around another 2500 -4000 .that will wrap it up .the warm weather gun season spiked the harvest because of fair weather hunters staying out longer ..

Bow early archery was down also so archery will likely come in down again and ML about the same ..the human comfortable weather killed a bunch of deer in gun for sure ..

Lets see how it shakes out but if its a spike in doe harvest in gun and this year next year numbers will be even lower in many areas of the state .If you all look at the past harvests when ever we have a serious jump in doe harvest say 5000 - 10000 the next year the total harvest and buck harvest usually plummets .It will then fall again for a few years then jump again before falling again .Its always a up and down cycle .

Hunt safe 
Nuke.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all my fellow Indiana hunters.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

i went out yesterday morning and sat there for about 2.5 hours and saw nothing, i park about 400 yards from my stand. so i walk back to my truck and start putting my stuff away and glance over by my stand and there were 10 deer crossing the land bridge were i hunt! i know grown men arent suppose to cry but it was REAL hard not to. i am going back this morning and sit a little longer.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Almost at 121,000 .......


----------



## Oldillini (Dec 11, 2015)

For me, in the areas I hunt I thought the numbers were up. Probably just a localized thing. Last year I was lucky to see anything 1 out of 3 times out. This year it has been closer to 2 of 3. Definitely not all within range or shooting hours, but I have been putting eyes on them. 

I love to spend time in the woods, but do wish they would reduce the seasons some. Might get numbers up some and give me more time to hunt rabbit, yotes, etc.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

Well after many hours on stand and not even seeing a single deer I saw 9 last night. I ended up shooting what I thought was a big doe but of course it was a buck that shed his antlers. I hate that. I know it happens but I could not tell it from the stand. I made a good shot though and he only went about 100 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

cougarIIInow said:


> Well after many hours on stand and not even seeing a single deer I saw 9 last night. I ended up shooting what I thought was a big doe but of course it was a buck that shed his antlers. I hate that. I know it happens but I could not tell it from the stand. I made a good shot though and he only went about 100 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i am surprised to see they shed already!


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

DANG this sucks! i really wish hunting season would hurry up and get here! 9 months to go. i guess i can start fishing in march or april.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

124,000+ ...if it wasnt for the late season antlerless gun, the season would have been UNDER 119,000 ....... pititful when looking back to 2011 which was 129,000 WITHOUT the damn late gun season......the ONLY reason it hit over 120,000 is BECAUSE of the late season gun...The DNR knows this is the case and the late gun is the only way to keep the kill numbers up, other than this, it would look horrible on paper........ Just wait till the end of the reduction zone seasons Jan. 31, which is also new this season and with their 10 deer limit...this also allows the use of firearms.....if it wasnt for these additions, our deer kill numbers would truly suck !! ...Also, wait for the total breakdown and see where the buck kill lays, and the age groups...that is where the real story will lay ..... 45,624 was last season's buck kill(2014/15), which was a lower number than previous years....if the buck kill continues to go down, then that in its self shows we still have a shrinking herd even if the overall kill numbers are up..... it just means from what is left of the herd, we continue to kill more of it .....


----------



## Sniper130 (Sep 27, 2012)

some awesome pics


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

the heard is certainly down, DNR did this on purpose. it sucks for us hunters, but we are doing the dirty work for them. i have hunted hard in Indiana for over 35 years and i saw less deer this year than i can ever remember, and i went out A LOT this season, i saw many real small bucks almost NO does (honestly only 2 or 3 all season) and not a single shooter buck. i hunted in starke and LaPorte counties...3 to 5 times a week from oct 1st till last night.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Private or the F&W areas ??


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

3 private land spots (one in starke and 2 in laporte) and Kingsbury FWA. the starke county land is my hot spot where i usually kill a monster every year for the past 25 years or so...not this year, didnt even see a big boy.


----------



## Phylodog (May 27, 2013)

I was fortunate enough to spend 26 days in the stand this year and came home empty handed. Had I been paying attention I'd have at least gotten a shot at a shooter, completely my fault so I don't have much to complain about. The first week of Nov was too warm, the second week was better but the big bucks vanished, third week was really slow. A couple of big boys are still there, we're seeing them on camera so I'll just have to look forward to seeing them next year.


----------



## Dtrap (Dec 28, 2014)

I have to agree this has been a really slow year. I didn't see any where near as much movement all season long. Sat every day for 2 seperate weeks, one week mid November and another full week late December, at least 7 hours each day with only 2 young bucks seen the whole time. Hunted at least 25 days so far. Luckily I have an urban zone area to hunt so I still have a few weeks left to get some meat for the freezer but the way it's been I am worried I'm gonna eat my tag for the first time this year.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been in Indianapolis on and off for work and tried to get info on their urban area hunting. The agency wasn't of much help when I asked for details. 

Would have loved to get in some bowhunting here as I am a resident of NY.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

The Urban is now called "Deer Reduction zones" and is for private land only....it is pretty much ANY legal weapon that is legal for deer in Indiana, Bow, SlugGun/ML/Legal Handgun calibers....limit 10 deer only 1 can be "antlered" and you MUST kill a doe first before you kill a buck...you must purchase a deer reduction zone license which is one per deer killed...


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree to the further decimation of the herd....if it wasnt for the late gun antlerless season and newly enacted "deer reduction zones" and their super high bag limits and the use of firearms in these zones, the overall kill numbers would be in the basement....our DNR wont acknowledge the diminishing herd and these two extra seasons are the only way to keep the kill numbers up...... there are a few dopes on different Indiana sites that are to damn blind to see what is happening and they are jumping up and down for joy flashing the daily kill numbers...... it is really pitiful on what is going on with the herd....


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Come on October.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

customarrows said:


> Come on October.


i hear that! something easier to focus on though is april, then we can go chase the thunder chickens!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

nope...its time for bunny's and coyotes and then some Steelhead fishing and shed hunting.....


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

do you ever see any bunnies? i saw one for the first time in a long time this year while sitting in stand. when i was a kid they were EVERYWHERE, same with pheasants, i used see them an awful lot 30 years ago, but not anymore


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

I like Meat said:


> I agree to the further decimation of the herd....if it wasnt for the late gun antlerless season and newly enacted "deer reduction zones" and their super high bag limits and the use of firearms in these zones, the overall kill numbers would be in the basement....our DNR wont acknowledge the diminishing herd and these two extra seasons are the only way to keep the kill numbers up...... there are a few dopes on different Indiana sites that are to damn blind to see what is happening and they are jumping up and down for joy flashing the daily kill numbers...... it is really pitiful on what is going on with the herd....



Bingo. DNR is happy with the diminished numbers, mishion accomplished. They continue to manipulate the statistics and lie to achieve their end goal. Soooo much dishonesty with our state, truly pathetic Department of Natural Resources in Indiana. We can complain and yell at them all we want but as long as they are appeasing the farmers, insurance Co's, and receiving hunters income through licenses and tax they won't change. They can do everything wrong and bcuz its a govt entity, they have no one to hold them accountable. I don't think there's anyone old enough on this site to remember, but deer had to be reintroduced in IN in the 50's. There were no deer back then, just seeing one was a big deal, if you killed one you were a local celebrity. Our herd numbers and quality has been diminished. I don't think people realized the damage done to the genetics, not just numbers. Back around 2010, the DNR had a chance to mimmick iowa and other trophy states, instead they did a complete 180, why? How's come the DNR treats deer like ferrell hogs? Raccoons and other animals acount for the majority of corn and other crop damage. Yet, the DNR will issue more depredation tags than the estimated deer population per square mile in some areas. This occurs months before deer season even starts and while fawns are still nursing and vulnerable to predators. If I'm not mistaken, I believe the Department of natural resources is suppose to promote the sportsmen and wildlife's interests. Instead, they are on the opposite side of the issue and fight us on everything. When did everything get so backwards? Im afraid things revolve around money and lack of accountability. Insurance companies and farmers have lobbied for too long with deeper pockets than sportsmen. I haven't seen my insurance go down since they've gotten their way, have you? Everyone except for the hunters and deer are getting fat off these dirty dealings (minus the dip**** hunters who shoot all the does). Theres way more that can be done by hunters than what they realize. The dnr hasn't heard a unified voice nor been reminded of a few things that they are banking on people not realizing... 1. Hunting is a billion dollar industry that the state govts benefit from, there's way more money generated than just license sales. Think about the guns, ammunition, clothing, bows, bow accessories, arrows, broadheads, scents, scent removers, blinds, treestands, coolers, ice, vehicles, fuel, lodging, etc, etc (I think you get the point) that the govt is generating income through taxes. Also, how many people have purchased land strictly for hunting and generate no income from farming? That's a MAJOR hunting investment and guess what, we pay our property taxes just like everyone else and we're not getting money back like the farmers. You could actually break it down into a monetary value of property cost/number of deer taken on property ($200k/20 deer = $10k per deer?) . So, everytime a farmer shoots a pesky deer he just eliminated $10k. How would he like for you to go mow down $10k worth of crops? Maybe an extreme comparison but it shows you we have more skin in the game than what you realize. Why the dnr dictates the rules when the majority of the population (imo) wants the opposite of their agenda I won't understand. Its not like we can vote on their policies... Sorry about being long winded, I'm just surprised of how little people realize what has been done and what CAN be done to change things. Its just time we stop letting the DNR get fat off of honest hunters hard earned dollars while they promote a completely opposite agenda. I'm no lawyer, but spending a few bucks on one to dig into the dirty policies going on and calling the DNR out on some things wouldn't be a bad investment at this point. All shut up now... lol. Hope all Hoosiers had a SAFE and happy season! Good luck next year! I will say, out of 7 hunters on our property this year, I was the only one to punch a tag. That's sad


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Just my experience, but this year was the most productive as far as number and quality of deer seen in my corner of Indiana.

Don't know if you guys saw my kill thread, but I killed this guy 1-1-16 at 8:04am. He's one of the bucks I watched this year but never had him within range. The neighbor named him Super 7.

He was walking around the woods when it was still dark but the moon was bright enough to allow me to know it was him. He made a big circle around me and ended up back in front of me as legal shooting time came. He was at 40 yards but the woods were too thick. He turned and started walking away from me towards the top of the ridge but stopped and made a 180 and walked 10 yards directly in front of me. He cleared a few trees and looked right up at me, turned and made 3 leaps before I stopped him. I was already at full draw when he emerged from behind those trees and he happened to stop in a clearing and one arrow did the trick. 

Ran 60 yards and fell over in sight.


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Just my experience, but this year was the most productive as far as number and quality of deer seen in my corner of Indiana.
> 
> Don't know if you guys saw my kill thread, but I killed this guy 1-1-16 at 8:04am. He's one of the bucks I watched this year but never had him within range. The neighbor named him Super 7.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a neat buck. I definitely see a resemblance with your father lol.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Haha thanks!


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

I know most people on here are into deer hunting, but any die hard turkey hunters? The turkey seasons are starting to mimmick our deer seasons, there's a reason for that... Might want to nip it in the bud as ol' Fife would say. Shockingly, turkeys are hated by a certain group. I know personally of such people shooting them in the summer and tossing them in the ditch around me. Its quite sad, just getting into turkey hunting and really enjoy being in the woods during the spring (between fishing for Erie eyes and St Clair smallies of course).


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't hunted for them specifically. I shot at one when deer season was in but missed. This spring I'll definitely be doing so.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone hear anything about the buck that went over 200 inches that was shot in Miami County?


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Haven't heard, wouldn't surprise me though.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Musgrat said:


> Haven't heard, wouldn't surprise me though.


It was a monster.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

customarrows said:


> It was a monster.


are there pictures?


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Not sure.


----------



## juiceman (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is this a continuing thread for indiana? Every year it's the same thing. Numbers down, not seeing many deer, quotas up and the message from the dnr, "kill em all" so my question to everyone is when is enough, enough. There's QDMA, NDA and several other organizations involved in other states political insights in regards to quality deer hunting. We need to stop this. Its going to be irreversible before you know it. We as sportsmen and conservationists need to band together for the good of our children, grandchildren, and unborn future hunters and huntresses. Being a resident I didn't even hunt in my own state this year. Hunted all fall in illinois and let me just say looking forward to next year I plan on doing the same. Why would I hunt in a state that has zero regard us the hunters and our game. They take and take and take and take. Raising limits, extending seasons and until there is a shift in political and social pressure you better expect more of the same. So can we change this? I believe we can with some simple steps. I do truly believe if we hunters and conservationists can simply band together we can change our future.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Thats nothing...there is a bill introduced into this years legislative session to ok the use of centerfire rifles...after the DNR commission said no to the damn things last year...some azzwipe of a House Rep. Lloyd Arnold - HB1231 is the one who introduced it ........


----------



## bsimms (Sep 29, 2015)

Lloyd also is writing a SB to allow a lottery for additional antler less licenses. Not sure if this is similar to Pennsylvania where I grew up and no everyone got a bonus tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Additional ??....just how many does he want to friggin' kill......many say there are to many killed now...... these pos legislators need to keep their damn noses out of wildlife management ........damn prick !!


----------



## dewijw01 (Aug 17, 2010)

Centerfire rifles is the absolute dumbest idea yet. They have completely disregarded the publics safety out of a personal hatred of deer. Just shows the dnr and insurance Co's were never concerned about peoples safety in the first place.... W.... T.... F....


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

seems like all they care about is killing off ALL of the deer heard, i wouldnt be surprised if they make it so you can use a centerfire high powered rifle for the entire season oct 1st, thru -jan 3rd, they are doing everything else in their power to destroy deer hunting for us.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

customarrows said:


> Anyone hear anything about the buck that went over 200 inches that was shot in Miami County?


Asked around heard 229 gross 207 net nontypical. Saw a velvet picture of it.


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Musgrat said:


> Asked around heard 229 gross 207 net nontypical. Saw a velvet picture of it.


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

Musgrat said:


> Asked around heard 229 gross 207 net nontypical. Saw a velvet picture of it.


We need pics Musgrat, you know the rules! [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Anybody out finding sheds? I went out yesterday and found a nice set from a 100" 8 pointer from this year, and my buddy found a nice 4 point 50" side that's probably from last year. I'd assume that they have mostly dropped by now, but I saw a basket rack still carrying one of its sides yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is the matching set I found.
















And here is the first shed of the set that I found, in its natural position.


----------



## KAWABOY-ZX11 (Feb 22, 2004)

looks like the critters already started chewing them up :sad: , i had a capped set drying on my storage shed and they fell off and the critters really ate mine up too.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I checked several cams last weekend and was surprised how many bucks were still carrying both sides at my farm in west central Indiana.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, there's a real squirrel problem in the woods I found those sheds in. I'll see 20+ squirrels per sit. There's tons of oak trees around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

no shed hunting for a while up north here...this blizzard will shut things down for at least a week.... 8- 14" snow and 50mph gusts right now....sucks big time !!


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like we should get plenty of warm weather to melt the snow. Back to shed hunting probably on Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Found these sheds about an hour ago. One matching set and a smaller one that is pretty chewed up. Girlfriend found the right beam and about 20 yards from that antler, I found the left beam with the split g2. Good day to be out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

We got hit with 14" up here in NW Indiana, the high winds were awful....it will take a bit to melt much of this off...went out for a run instead today, should have went steelhead fishin'...oh well... Ive got a new place I might lease....Ive been shown the property lines by the owner, now I need to get out and walk it, just dont know if I want to put the $$ into it... Ive now got 12 places ready on state land and still have places to trim and check out...which dont cost a penny, the new property will have to be someplace special before I drop the coin on another lease this year.......as soon as this damn snow melts down some so I can walk and see trails and old scrapes and the like I'll check the place out..... it was nasty here last week with the bizzard...many roads and hwys were shut down up here...


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

The snow is completely gone where I'm at. I'll probably be hitting the woods around 2. Hopefully they've pretty much all dropped by now. I'll be happy as long as I just find one shed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll be hitting up a shed honey hole today, hopefully my buddy and I find a few sheds. Good luck to everyone shed hunting today.


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

I just found this nice shed, hopefully I can find his other side.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Spent half a day looking yesterday and zilch...... the snow is now about all gone, and will be history after this warm up this week... I'll be out two days next week looking and checking out that possible new lease....still dont know if I'll take it or not...... State land is free, and I always kill a nice deer or two off of it and I have waaaaay more ground to hunt also than what this private will be..... so, pay to hunt private, which already has a few guys on it(sucks IMO) or go for the free state land, which I know and have 12 locations all ready and can ready more (I can tolerate the hunters there 'cause I know what I'm up against, and it aint really that bad)....... plus I'll get in a couple of draw hunts this coming season too...


----------



## Bowhunter328 (Aug 10, 2012)

The pics don't do it justice. 11 inch g2 and 6.5 inch bases


----------



## Bdeck37 (Jul 28, 2015)

Anyone find any big sheds or have luck this turkey season. Just trying to get this thread going again


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

This is my first turkey season. I was out basically all day Saturday and Sunday morning with my brother in Switzerland county. We had a gobbler respond on the roost on Saturday but every other turkey we saw did not respond to calls. We saw a group of four turkeys including what looked like a jake, two hens, and possibly a tom. They stayed together and never came closer than probably 75 yards from our blind. We saw them Saturday evening and again around 10am Sunday. I was hoping to try out my Bullhead but no dice.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Hunted Switzerland county first 3 days of season. Best hunting I've seen in a while. Birds were doling what they were supposed to do. The group I was with killed 2 missed 1 spooked 1. Hope to get back down as I was the one who missed.


----------



## Bdeck37 (Jul 28, 2015)

I went to Kansas on a 6 day trip filled both tags. Only hunted twice here at home in IN. Had a great shed year. I've found 6-7 sheds


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

I got a Deer questionnaire in the mail today...answered it truthfully ..was pretty cool of Indiana to do this, much better then any deer questionnaire i ever got from my home state....


----------



## Bushnell27 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice deer everyone


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone still chasing turkeys? I have given up. The last 2 times out I heard 4 lone gobbles the one day then zero the second. It is completely dead in my area.


----------



## BroMontana (Dec 1, 2009)

HNTRDAN said:


> Anyone still chasing turkeys? I have given up. The last 2 times out I heard 4 lone gobbles the one day then zero the second. It is completely dead in my area.


I'm going out this weekend and hoping I can bag one before the end of the season.


----------

